# ______كـــــل ما يخــــص العماره الذكيه!!! ادخل وبجد مش هتندم!!!



## وائل ايراجون (12 أغسطس 2008)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_______
_اولا تحياتى للكل :56: ... ثانيا اسف على غيابى وتأخرى فى عمل الموضوع :80: .... كان عندى شوية ظروف:80: ........ المهم ندخل فى الموضوع على طول يا باشا :7: .... ف الموضوع ده ان شاء الله اجيبلكوا كل ما يخص العماره الذكيه .... ويا ريت تدعولى ان ربنا يقدرن على خدمتكم :55:... _
_يله نخش فى الموضوع بقا ومش عيزين رغى كتيــــــر_
_.........._

_ملاحظـــــه بعض الاجزاء من الموضوع منقوله ...:56:_
_________

_اولا:بحث كامل وشامل عن الاسقف المعدنيه(Steal)+المشاريع+اكثر من 100 صوره:-_

_قام بالبحث:
اسامه جلال
قسم الهندسه المعماريه\جامعة الزقازيق
ج م ع
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
الباب الأول: 
مقدمة :
انتشر الإنشاء باستخدام الجمالونات الفراغية space truss في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر . وإن كان استخدام الجمالونات الحديدية التقليدية conventional truss في مجالات الإنشاء في أواخر القرن الثامن عشر حيث كانت استعمالاتها الأولية قائمة علي عدم الدراية الكاملة بإمكانيات الحديد الإنشائية ومن المحاولات الأولية لاستخدام الجمالونات التقليدية في تشييد البحور الواسعة سقف المسرح الفرنسي تصميم المهندس vicror louis عام 1786 ومع تقدم حركة التطور مر الانشاء باستخدام الجمالونات الحديدية بالكثير من الابحاث والتطورات الانشائية لعنصر الحديد فكانت القطاعات المستخدمة في الانشاء في ذلك الوقت كبيرة حيث كان يتم تجمع الاجزاء المشكلة للجمالونات بالمسامير والبرشام واللحام وذلك باستخدام ألواح تقوية . ولقد ساعدت الجمالونات التقليدية علي تحقيق بحور واسعة انشائية لفراغات انتفاعية لم يكن في الامكان تحقيقها في ذلك الوقت دون استخدام الجمالونات التقليدية 

- وباستمرار حركة التطور في المضي نحو تحسين الخواص الانشائية للجمالونات حتي منتصف القرن التاسع عشر اذ كان تصنيع أول هيكل فراغي فقد فتح أفاقا معمارية لتحقيق بحور واسعة لا يمكن تحقيقها دون الوقوف علي القدرات الانشائية حيث قلت القطاعات الانشائية المستخدمة وتنوعت الاشكال والوصلات المشكلة للهياكل الفراغية بل وتنوعت المواد المستخدمة في تصنيع الهياكل .... فقد دخل عنصر الالومنيوم والكروم والنحاس في تصنيع الهياكل وخاصة الهياكل الفراغية الكروية والمنحنية لقلة الجهادات الواقعة عليها والمعض لهل التشكيل الفراغي فاستخدمت الهياكل الفراغية بنجاح في تحقيق بحور انشائية لفراغلت معمارية وصلت حتي 200 قدم فتحملت الوصلات المجمعة للهياكل القوي المحورية المعرض لها الجمالون الفراغي هذا بجانب استخدام وحدات سابقة التجهيز المكونة للهيكل الفراغي باستخدام نظرية التوحيد القياسي .

وامكانية التكرارية في اللاجزاء المشكلة للهيكل الفراغي وتختلف أساليب الوصلات في الهياكل الفراغية من نظام انشائي ألئ أخر تبعا للعناصر المستخدمة في التشكيل الفراغي سواء كانت مربعة أوة مستديرة فهناك العديد من التشكيلات الهندسية للهياكل الفراغية التي ساهمت في تحقيق فراغات انتفاعية لبحور متنوعة كما نري في استاد مدريد وجناح الولايات المتحدة وتختلف تكلفة الهياكل الفاغية تبعا للبحور الانشائية المراد تغطيتها 
وتبعا للاستخدامات الداخلية للفراغات فهي أخف وزنا وأقل عمقا من الجمالونات التقليدية الحديدية مما يزيد في الحجم الداخلي للفراغ هذا بجانب ما تتميز به من سرعة التركيب المطلوبة وباستخدام كميات أقل من المواد الانشائية في التكوين الانشائي للفراغات. فبظهور المنشأت الفراغية فتحت الكثير من الافاق العلمية في تصميم وتنفيذ فراغات انتفاعية لبحور واسعة فكثرت وتنوعت التصنيفات المختلفة لكل من الجمالونات والهياكل الفراغية والتي سنتناولها في هذا البحث .

التطور التـاريخي لاستخدام الحديـد
اتسم القرن العشرين بالتقدم التكنولوجي الذي يفوق عشرات المرات ما حدث في آلاف السنين السابقة ففي الماضي كان المبني الواحد يحتاج لبنائه عشرات السنين ولم يكن في استطاعة المعماري أن ينفذ أكثر من مبني أو ثلاثة خلال فترة حياته أما في هذه الفترة وبفضل وسائل التشييد الآلية الحديثة وتعدد وسائل النشر وثورة المعلومات إلي تشيد العديد من المباني لرواده وانتشارها في البلدان المختلفة ، فنجد ظهور نوعيات مختلفة من المباني يحتاج الي نوعين من المختصين المساعدين للمعماري لأنها ذات نوعيات معقدة ومتعددة الوظائف مثل
المطارات والمستشفيات وناطحات السحاب وقاعات المؤتمرات الدولية والملاعب الرياضية والمتاحف 
ولذلك نجد أن الطراز والأشكال المعمارية تأتي كنتيجة طبيعية ومنطقية تعبر عن وظيفة المبني واحتياجاته وطريقة إنشاؤه والمواد المستخدمة في ذلك مع التوافق مع البيئة المقام عليها وكما يحدث دائما نجد عند ظهور أي اتجاه جديد في العمارة ، من هو يعارضه ومن هو يؤيده ولذلك نجد قلة من المعماريين اتجهوا إلي عمارة جديد تتفق وتعبر بصدق عن احتياجات العصر الذي أمدهم بالكثير من المواد والإمكانيات الإنشائية والتي لم تكن متاحة من قبل وانتهز المهندسون الإنشائيون الفرصة وقاموا بتشييد العديد من المباني الصناعية والمرافق العامة مستغلين ما وفرته الثورة الصناعية من إمكانيات وظهر ذلك بوضوح في الأعمال التي نفذت بالخرسانة المسلحة والهياكل الحديدية والزجاج علي نطاق واسع .
وقد كان من اشهر المهندسين الإنشائيين المهندس( فوللر ) حيث أعطي الفرص للمعماريين من الإبداع في استخدام الهياكل المعدنية بطرق مختلفة عن النمطية وتجلي ذلك في الصالة الضخمة علي شكل كرة في معرض نيويورك الدولي في الستينات من هذا القرن وكذلك القبة الجبودبسيك المستخدمة في معرض فرانكفورت بكندا .

التسلسل التاريخي لاستخدام الحديد في المباني
1- نجد أنه من أوائل الأمثلة التي تمثل استخدام الحديد في الفن المعماري قد ظهرت في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر ومنها القصر البللوري الذي أقيم في حديقة هايدمارك بوسط مدينة لندن سنة 1851 تصميم المعماري 
_
_




_
_القصـر البللوري – لنـدن
من تصميم جوزيف باكستون 
في عام 1851 م (اضغط للمشاهده)
_
_- ثم تلاه برج _ Eiffel tower _ في باريس سنة 1818 من تصميم المهندس Gustave
Eiffel - وقد وصل ارتفاعه إلى ما يقرب من 300 م فوق مستوي البحر واعتمد جوزيف أيضا علي تجميع القطع الحديدية المصنعة بدقة شديدة تصل الي 1 : 10 من الملم .
وإذا هو يزهو بعض 17 شهر من البدء المبني بأنة قد شيد ليظل راسخا إلي الأبد ليقاوم عوامل الزمن وعوامل المناخ ، وقد انتقد هذا المبني قبل أن ينتهي بأنة يهدد الذوق الفرنسي الرفيع إلا أن عجلة التطور قضت بأن ما كان مزمعا إنشاؤه ليكون بناءا مؤقتا ينتهي بانتهاء معرض باريس قد غدا أحد معالم المدينة .
وقد اكتشفت لهذا البـرج استخدامات متعددة ، لم تكن في الحسبان وقت إنشاؤه كنقطة ملاحظة وكمحطة للأرصاد الجوية ومحطة لاسلكية ، ولقد كان برج إيفل هو النموذج الأول لناطحات السحاب الأولي المشيدة من الصلب رمز المدن العصرية .



_
_أبعاد البرج وارتفاعاته_

_



_
_البرج أثنـاء التشييد _

_



_
_تفاصيل البرج_

_3- والمبنى الثالث هو صالة الآلات في باريس سنة 1889 تصميم المهندسين Dutert ، Ttanein وتكونت من صالة واحدة كبيرة واعتبرت عملا إنشائيا فذا حيث بلغ بحرها حوالي 11 م وطولها 410 م ونفذت بدون أي أعمدة في داخلها واستقر ثقل الأحمال بالسقف علي نقط ارتكاز هيكلها الحديدي من الجانبين وبذلك سمح كامل مسطحها بترتيب المعروضات بأي شكل يراه المسئولين كما سمحت باستغلالها بعد ذلك في اغراض أخري مع السماح بتواجد حوالي 100 ألف زائر داخلها في آن واحد دون أي عائق من الأعمدة الإنشائية ._

_




__صالة الآلات بمعرض باريس الدولي عام 1889م_

_ومنذ أوائل القرن العشرين بدأ ميس فان دروه وهو أحد رواد عمارة القرن العشرين والذي مبدأه _ Less is more _ وكان يسعى إلى الوضوح وقد أثر ذلك على تصميماته ، وقد تدرب في مكتب المعماري _ peter Behrens _ وكان أول من استخدم الهيكل المعدني في التصميم المعماري.

ومن أهم أعمـال ميس فان دروه :
- مصنع التوربينات لشركة _ A. E .G _ بروسيا وهو من أهم المباني التي شيدت في بدايات القرن وتميزت بالهيكل المعدني المغلف برداء من أنواع كبيرة من الزجاج حيث اتبع هذا المنهج وطوره حتى أصبح من العلامات المميزة له نظرا لما ابتكره من تفاصيل غاية في البساطة والدقة للتوفيق بين الهياكل المعدنية والزجاج وحوائط الطوب الظاهر .
_ ثم تلا ذلك مصنع للأحذية لشركة fagus في بلدة Alleld والذي غيرت واجهاته
بالهيكل المعدني مع مسطحات كبيرة من الزجاج أكسبته خفة ورشاقة غير معهودة في المباني. 
_ وبعد ذلك قلت أعماله ومن أهمها فيللا Farnsworth (سنة 1946 ) ، و العمارات السكنية التي أقامها أمام بحيرة شيكاغو (سنة 1950 ) ، ثم مبنى قسم العمارة بمعهد إلينوي للتكنولوجيا ( سنة 1962 ) وكان أهم ما يميز ميز فان دروه البساطة المتناهية والنسب المعمارية الجميلة والإنشاء الصريح . _
_




__عمارة Seagram _
_عمارة Seagram من أهم الأعمال المميزة للمعماري ميس فان دروه والتي أصبحت شكلا تقليديا اتبعه الكثير من المعماريين في أمريكا وأوروبا _

_



_
_قسم العمارة في معهد إلينوي للتكنولوجيا وتفاصيل الهيكل الحديدي للمبنى_

__ وفي الستينات من القرن ظهر المعماري ( نورمان فوستر ) الذي انتهج فلسفة ميس فان دروه وكانت فلسفته تستند علىخلق عمارة تستهلك أقل و أخف قدر من مواد البناء وفي ذات الوقت تستهلك أقل قدر من الطاقة في الإنارة وتكييف الهواء ، على أن تتسم بالمرونة وكان يفضل استخدام الهياكل المعدنية عن الخرسانة المسلحة لما تنتجه من خفة ورشاقة وسرعة في التشييد ومن أعماله :
بنك هونج كونج بشنغهاي :
نجد أن به أسلوبا إنشائيا مبتكرا في تصميمه حيث اعتمد فيه على هياكل من الصلب في تشكيلات جديدة تعتمد علي اقل قدر من الأعمدة الإنشائية في الداخل والخارج ومن ثم أعطي شكلا ملفتا للنظر في وسط المباني التقليدية المجاورة._
_بنك هونج كونج بشنغهاي أسلوب إنشائي مبتكر في تصميمه _
_



_


_هذه المقدمة ما هي إلا لمحة بسيطة تناولنا فيها عرض موجز لبدء استخدام الحديد كعنصر إنشائي مسيطر وقوي وتأثيره على التشكيلات المعمارية وما كان اختيارنا للمعماري الرائد ميس فان دروه إلا لكونه من أوائل من شجع وساعد وكان له التأثير القوي علي استخدام وتطوير الحديد لإنتاج عمارة رقيقة ورشيقة أما نورمان فور ستر لأنه تبنى فلسفة ميس فان دروه ومازال عطاءه إلى الآن .
وسوف نتناول بالعرض والتحليل بعض الأمثلة في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين التي تمثل العمارة الذكية وكيف ساعد الحديد علي إنتاجها عالميا .

إن التطور التكنولوجي الذي ساد العالم أثر في المجالات المختلفة ومن أهم هذه المجالات أنظمة الإنشاء حيث تأثرت العناصر الإنشائية وبالتالي أثرت على عنصر الحديد فظهرت أنواع مختلفة من الهياكل الفراغية التي تختلف من حيث الأشكال الهندسية والحجم وتفاصيل الوصلات والتركيبات ، واذا ما نظرنا إلى بداية استخدام الهياكل الفراغية نجد القطاعات المستخدمة في إنشائها آنذاك كانت ضخمة جدا وترتبط معا بواسطة ألواح تقوية – Gusset plate _ وتختلف من منشأ إلى آخر تبعا إلى لشكل العناصر المستخدمة سواء كانت مربعة أو مستديرة وعناصر الاتصال سواء كانت مسطحة أو مجعدة أو كمرات من الألمونيوم أو الصلب أو غيرها إذ يتمتع كل نوع بإمكانيات ضخمة مما يعطي تشكيلات هندسية متعددة للهياكل الفراغية .
بالإضافة إلى إمكانية رفع أحمال متحركة مثل الأوناش عند نقط الالتقاء مما يعطي المصمم حرية كبيرة في التصميم .

الباب الثاني 
تصنيف المنشات الفراغية :
تقع المنشات الفراغية تحت نطاق المنشات التي تقاوم الاجتهادات الواقعة على القشرة المغلفة للفراغ بتحليلها فى اتجاه أعضائها إلى قوى الشد والضغط وتنقسم المنشات الفراغية الى منشات يكون التكوين الانشائى المشكل للفراغ باستخدام الجمالونات التقليدية او باستعمال هياكل فراغية وتنقسم كل من الجمالونات التقليدية والهياكل الفراغية الى ثلاثة تصنيفات منها الجمالون المستوى والمنحنى والكروى والهياكل الفراغيه المستوية والمنكسرة والمنحنية فتنوعت وكثرة المسميات لكل منها. 
يتكون التشكيل الانشائى للهيكل باستخدام عدة شبكات مجمعة مع بعضها بحيث يقوم الهيكل بتوزيع قوى الشد والضغط Tension & Compression المعرض اليها التكوين الانشائى للفراغ وتشكيل الهياكل الفراغية بوحدة اساسية " موديولية " متكررة مثلثة أو مربعه أو مسدسه .
وتنقسم الهياكل الفراغية إلى :-
أ‌-هيكل فراغى مستوى 
ب‌-هيكل فراغى منكسر 
جـ - هيكل فراغى منحنى أو كروى 
ولقد تنوعت الاشكال الفراغية باستخدام الوحدة المويولية المتكررة فظهر لها العديد من التصنيفات 
-نستعرض بعض الأمثلة التي توضح اهم التصنيفات للمنشات الفراغيه وخاصه ما ساهم منها فى انشاء البحور الواسعه للفراغات الانتفاعيه المعمارية المختلفه 
__Space structures classification_
_



_


_1- الجمالونات التقليدية :-
استخدمت الجمالونات التقليدية على تنوعها ومنذ مراحل اكتشافها واستخدامها فى مجال المنشات المعمارؤية بنجاح فى تشييد المشروعات الكبيرة ذات البحور الواسعه خاصة فى تحقيق فراغات معمارية كبيرة وضخمه وتنقسم الجمالونات التقليديه من حيث التكوين الانشائى المشكل للفراغ الى جملون مستوى وجمالون منحنى وجمالون كروى وقد تنوعت وكثرة الاشكال والمسميات للتصنيفات الثلاثة السابقة ونستعرض اهم الامثلة المعمارية لكل منها وخاصة ما ساهم فى تحقيق بحور انشائية لفراغات انتفاعية معمارية 

أ- جمالون مستوى
يكون التشكيل الانشائى للتكوين الفراغى باستخدام جملونات تقليدية تتخذ الشكل المستوى على المستوى الراسى او الافقى ومنها بحر حر اعمدة على الاطراف انشاء كابولى مفرد او مزدوج بحر حر وكابولى مزدوج واستخدم الجمالون المستوى بنجاح فى التشكيل الانشائى لسقف مشروع محطة السكة الحديد وكذلك قاعات مركز القاهرة الدولى للمؤتمرات ودار الابرا الجديدة ومضلت نادى الشمس فساهمت الجمالونات المستوية على تحقيق فكرا متنوعا ومتميزا لبحور انشائية فراغات انتفاعية مختلفة .



_

_وباستخدام الجمالونات التقليدية المستوية والمرتكزة عند الاطراف ( بحر حر Free Span ) على اختلاف تصنيفاتها ، امكن تحقيق بحور انشائية متنوعة ما بين كبيرة وضخمة Large &Megs large spane 



_

_وبالحراسة الانشائية للتكوين التشكيلى للفراغ الامتداد الافقى باستخدام الكابولى المزدوج لتكوين فراغات انتفاعية تفى بالمتطلبات الوظيفية للفراغ _
_



_

_ومزيد من التطوير الانشائى للمادة امكن التشكيل المطلوب للفراغات المعمارية وبدراسة حركة الاجهادات للتكوين الانشائى باستخدام ( بحر حر وكابولى مزدوج )
ب- جمالون منحنى Curved Truss (single curved Truss)
ويكون التكوين الانشائى للتشكيل الفراغى باستخدام التقليدية متخذه التشكيل المنحنى الفراغى سواء باستخدام جمالونات مفردة الانحناء أو مزدوجة الانحناء ومنها 
Two cylindrical Surfaces Rising Toward center 
Four cylindrical Surfaces foming (cross Vault _
_



_

_وبالدراسة الانشائية امكن استخدام الجمالونات التقليدية استخدام الجمالونات التقليدية لتكوين فراغات انتفاعية تفى بالمتطلبات الوظيفية والاحتياجات المعمارية للفراغات المختلفة . فاتسمت الجمالونات بالمرونة في التشكيل الفراغى _
_جمالونات حديدية مزدوجة الانحناء_
_



_

_جـ- جمالون كروى Spherical 
يكون التشكيل بالجمالونات التقليدية متخذا التشكيل الكروى للتكوين الفراغى كما في القبة الجيوديسية Geodesic Dome فقد استخدم الجمالون الكروى بنجاح كما في سقف جامع مطار الملك خالد – الرياض _

_يتبــــــــــــــــع_
___________​


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (13 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك العافية وائل
موضوعك حلو
الله يوفقك


----------



## archocine (13 أغسطس 2008)

المهندسة دنياقديما قال:


> يعطيك العافية وائل
> موضوعك حلو
> الله يوفقك



بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل ايراجون (15 أغسطس 2008)

وشكرا مهندسه دنيا .... واسف بجد على تأخرى .... وانا كنت هعملك موضوع اسف بجد انى معملتهوش علشان بجد بمر بظروف صعبه شويه والحمد لله دلوقتى احسن وان شاء شاء الله هعملك الموضوع اللى وعدتك بيه على قريب ان شاء الله .... واكرر اسفى


----------



## وائل ايراجون (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لمرورك اخ archocina


----------



## وائل ايراجون (15 أغسطس 2008)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _
__________
_منقــــــــــــــول_

_فكرة «المدن الذكية» الموفرة للطاقة تؤدي إلى تطورات مثيرة في عالم العقارات والبناء في مصر_
_بعد استلهام التجارب السعودية والإماراتية_
_القاهرة : مروة مجدي 
أصبحت صفة «الذكية» كثيفة الاستخدام في مصر، وقد تضاعف استخدام الكلمة مرات في عهد حكومة رئيس الوزراء الحالي احمد نظيف، بل أن مقر الحكومة نفسه انتقل إلى «القرية الذكية» التي قاد نظيف عملية تأسيسها عندما كان وزيرا للاتصالات. وقد اصبح «الذكاء» شعار المرحلة فهو صفة لسياسات وسياسات مضادة ولنقود ومساكن ولمجمعات سكنية (كومبوندات) وترتيبات تكنولوجية واجراءات ادارية. وأدى شيوع ثقافة «الذكاء» الى تطورات مثيرة في عالم العقارات والبناء والاستشارات والتسويق المرتبط بها. وتحاول الشركات المعنية بذلك في مصر ان تجد طريقها الخاص وان تستفيد في الوقت عينه من تجارب مهمة مثل تجربة مدينة الملك عبد الله الاقتصادية بالسعودية وكذلك المنشآت السياحية والفندقية الذكية بدولة الإمارات العربية. ومن المتوقع ان يكون مشروع مجموعة الخرافي في «مرسى علم» بمحافظة البحر الاحمر، ومبنى الجامعة الأمريكية بـ«التجمع الخامس» بالقاهرة من اوائل المشاريع الذكية في مصر طبقا لأحدث مفهوم للكلمة وان تلحق بهما مشاريع مصرية وعربية ستقام في المقطم والساحل الشمالي وبالقرب من الغردقة على البحر الاحمر. ويشير أستاذ هندسة حاسبات البرمجيات، بجامعة عين شمس، حسام فهمي، أن كلمة «الذكية» ليس لها مدلول ومعنى واحد، فهناك الذكية الموفرة للطاقة، وكذلك المنازل المستخدمة للتكنولوجيا الرقمية كالموجودة في المنزل الذكي وصورته النمطية النموذجية في الأذهان بيت بيل جيتس الجديد والشهير. ويضيف فهمي ان هناك أيضا القرية الذكية، فهي عبارة عن تجمع لشركات الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات والمؤسسات الحكومية المرتبطة بتلك الصناعة فقط، وليس بها إلا وسائل خدمية قليلة رقمية أو الكترونية. ويضيف فهمي:«بالنسبة للمدن الذكية فهي تجمع بين كونها موفرة للطاقة وبين وجود بنية تحتية رقمية متكاملة، بداية من الأمن إلى الصرف الصحي المتطور، وحتى استخدام المياه والتكييف. ويقول فهمي إن هذا النوع من المدن يحتاج إلى تشريعات خاصة تحول دون الإخلال بالمزايا التي توفرها لساكنيها الذين دفعوا ثمنها غاليا. فمثلا لا يجوز إقامة منشآت معينة قريبة منها مثل مصانع الاسمنت، أو تسيير المركبات الضارة بالبيئة فيها أو حولها، وإذا لم يتم إصدار التشريعات الخاصة بهذه المدن ستفقد جزءا من كينونتها وأهميتها وتغدو لا قيمة لها. كما يقول فهمي انه لا توجد لهذه المدن تصميمات خارجية «ذكية» آو مميزة ومختلفة إلا في حالة استخدام الوحدات الشمسية التي تحتاج لمساحات لوضع الخلايا الضوئية. ويستدرك قائلا «ولكنها بالتأكيد تحتاج إلى تصميم داخلي ذي طبيعة خاصة نظرا لضرورة احتوائها على شيفرة (كود) خاصة لمراقبة الأشياء لإعطاء إشارات إنذار عند حدوث اي خطا أو ارتكاب مخالفات. وعن الجدوى الاقتصادية لهذه المدن، يشير فهمي بالقول «تكون المدن الذكية ذات جدوى اقتصادية إذا تم استخدام التقنية في البنية التحتية قبل الشروع في البناء، والعكس تماما». وعن زيادة الفجوات الرقمية في المجتمع واتساعها لتشمل المساكن أيضا يقول فهمي إنها بالفعل موجودة، وعلى المستوى الاقليمي قبل الدولي، وهناك فجوة كبيرة على مستويات أخرى اجتماعية واقتصادية، تضاف إلى الرقمية بين مصر ودول الخليج، وبداخل مصر أيضا في مناطق مثل مارينا وسهل حشيش. ويضيف أن كل شيء بمصر يحتاج إلى الوعي به بما في ذلك كل ما نقول انه ذكي، وعلينا إلا نستخدم «الذكاء» كموضة فقط، ولكن أخذه بجدية، لخدمة السواد الأعظم من الناس، ودفع الساحة والتنمية. وعن مدى استعداد شركات المقاولات المصرية للدخول في بزنس المدن الذكية، يقول الرئيس السابق لشركة المقاولون العرب إسماعيل عثمان «إن ذلك النوع من المدن أو البنايات سيفتح الباب واسعا لتحالف مرغوب فيه بين شركات المقاولات وشركات البنية المعلوماتية والتكنولوجية لتنفيذ المطلوب في تناغم، ويوضح عثمان أن المقاول يقوم بتنفيذ البناء، حسب الرسومات الهندسية المقررة، ويتعين عليه ان يعرف ما ينفذه، فالمهام ستختلف عما اعتاد عليه لكن من حسن الحظ فإن عددا ليس بالقليل من الشركات المصرية المقيدة في الاتحاد المصري لمقاولي التشييد والبناء يمكنه ان ينافس بقوة في هذا المجال وان يتحالف بطريقة فعالة او ينشئ أقساما خاصة لتنفيذ هذا النوع من المهام اي تزويد المبنى بكل متطلبات العصر «الذكي». _​
_و«المدن الذكية»، كما يقول المدير العام لشركة التطبيقات الهندسية المتقدمة (أماكو)، محمد مصطفى عامر، تنقسم الى ثلاث مجموعات: مدن ذكية لاستخدام تكنولوجيا حديثة في الاتصالات الداخلية والخارجية وتكنولوجيا المعلومات بخدمات مجمعة ومنفصلة وأجهزة تحكم يمكن خلالها التحكم في جميع مستلزمات هذه المدن. ومدن ذكية لاستخدام بدائل من الطاقة التي توفر في مصاريف التشغيل لأداء نفس المهام. وثالثة ذكية تعتمد على مصادر متنوعة من حيث أماكن وجودها ونوعها وتكون بها في نفس الوقت محطة مركزية لتوليد الخدمات بأنواعها وتوزيعها. ويشرح عامر تلك المجموعات فيقول إنها مدن «شقق تستخدم تكنولوجيا حديثة للتحكم يمكن من خلالها التحكم الاليكتروني في جميع مستلزمات الحياة بهذه المدن، والهدف من هذا النظام هو التحكم في الاجهزة المنزلية ومحاولة توفير كل الخدمات للعميل داخل المنزل وفي المطابخ وحجرات الاستقبال والنوم وفي الحديقة وحول المنزل بالإضافة إلى التامين والإنذار بدون الاعتماد على العنصر البشري، بالإضافة إلى توفير الطاقة. ويستهدف النظام الأول منها شريحة معينة من الناس، وترتفع التكلفة فيه بنسبة 25 %، بالاضافة الى ارتفاع تكلفة الصيانة، وبذلك لا تشغل نفسها بالجدوى الاقتصادية. __يتبع ------->_
_........._​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (18 أغسطس 2008)

*تقنيات المبانى الذكية ودورها فى تدعيم بناء مدن المعرفة ..... منقووووووووووول*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
______

تقنيات المبانى الذكية ودورها فى تدعيم بناء مدن المعرفة:


المستخلص:

يتسارع معدل تنامى التقنيات الذكية فى عالم اليوم بصورة تتقارب معها أطراف الكون المترامية وتترابط فيها قواعد معرفة ومعلومات متباينة تعكس صورة حية لمدن معرفية. ومن الطبيعى أن تمثل تقنيات المبانى الذكية أحد الأركان الأساسية فى تدعيم بناء هذه المدن المعرفية. وإلى عهد قريب كان ما يقصد بتقنيات المبانى الذكية هو توظيف تقنيات الحاسب الآلى ووسائل الإتصال والمعرفة فى دمج أنظمة المبنى والتنسيق بينها من أجل رفع كفاءة إدارة موارد المبنى وترشيد تكلفة الإستخدام والصيانة مع تحقيق ديناميكية وتفاعلية أنظمة المبنى لتحقق الراحة لمستعملية مع تحسين إنتاجيتهم. أما فى عصر مدن المعرفة والإتصالات فقد أضحى لتقنيات المبانى الذكية دورمعرفى جديد للمبانى يتكامل مع دورها المادى ليساهم فى تدعيم بناء مدن المعرفة يتألف من مبانى معرفية متصلة ومتفاعلة وهو ما يمثل جوهر هذه الورقة البحثية. ويتمثل هذا الدور فى إنتقال دور التقنيات الذكية من الدور الفردى على مستوى المبنى الواحد فى موقع ما إلى دور تكاملى لمبانى متنوعة فى مواقع مختلفة ومدن مترامية فى أركان الكون الفسيح تربطها قواعد معرفية تكون هى مصدرها وناقلها، وهذا ما يطلق عليه "عندما تتحدث أو تتواصل المبانى". ويتمثل هذا الدور الجديد لتقنيات المبانى الذكية كوسائط متعددة لتوفير المعلومات بصورة متزامنة ومتجددة ، وكوسائط لتبادل المعرفة والخبرات المكتسبة ، وكذا كوسائط تحليل البيانات وتوزيعها بناء على الحاجة والموقف ، وأيضاً كوسائط إتصال فعالة لتنفيذ أنشطة معرفية ومعلوماتية. ويجب أن تتحول المبانى من فراغات تحوى بين جنباتها شبكات حاسوبية تنقل المعرفة دونما أن تفرق بين مستعمليها وأنشطتهم وإتصالاتهم وأحداثهم اليومية ومايدور داخل المبنى او المبانى المجاورة او المماثلة فى مدن وبلدان أخرى إلى وسيط ناقل للمعرفة ومصدر لها مع تحديد نوع المعرفة وأثره ومدى الحاجة إليه وبذلك تتفاعل ووتواصل المبانى الذكية فى تدعيم بناء مدن المعرفة الواعية.


1. مفهوم مدن المعرفة

تعرف مدن المعرفة بالمدن التى تمتلك إقتصاد يعتمد على ناتج مرتفع القيمة ومعتمداً علىمصادر البحث العلمى والتقنية والكفاءات والكوادر البشرية لأفراد تلك المدينة (Carrillo, in press). وبصورة أخرى فإنها مدن يثمن فيها كل من القطاع الحكومى والخاص قيمة المعرفة وينفق عليها بسخاء من إمكانيات وموارد لدعم ونشر وإكتشاف المعرفة. ويتم تسخير وإستغلال تلك المعرفة لخلق فرص وعائد يضيف قيمة إلى مجتمع المدينة وينمى إقتصاده وثروته. ويوجد حالياً على مستوى العالم حوالى 65 برنامج إنمائى حضرى تم تكريسهم لمفهوم مدن المعرفة. ويقع مجال مدن المعرفة فى محيط علمى جديد يطلق عليه بالتنمية المعرفية أو المعلوماتية (Knowledge-based Development) والذى يشتمل على التنمية العمرانية ، والدراست الحضرية ، وتخطيط إدارة المعرفة. 
وعرف (Coats, 2004) مدن المعرفة بالمدن التى يعتمد نجاحها الإقتصادى على المعرفة وتتميز بتوفير مستوى رفيع ما الكفاءة الحياتية لأفرادها. وينشط ويزداد الإهتمام فى مدن المعرفة بتنامى القدرات الإبداعية لدعم مجالات الأعمال والتعليم بحيث يتم تحفيز أفراد المجتمع وتشجيعهم على إكتساب وتوظيف المعرفة. ويتعاظم فى مدن المعرفة دور المجتمع التعاونى الذى يتعدى الحدود الجغرافة والطبيعية للمدينة. وتشتمل صفات وميزات مدن المعرفة على مايلى (Urbecon, 2002):
• توفير فرص عمل جادة وذو عائد مجزى للأفراد
• وجود معدل تنموى مضطرد فى الدخل والناتج القومى
• توعية رشيدة لبناء ثقافة المخاطرة وحسن إستغلال الفرص المتاحة
• تبنى فكرالإبتكار والإبداع كأحد الدعائم الأساسية للتنمية
• تحقيق الإتصال الدائم بين الجامعات ومركز البحث العلمى وقطاعات الصناعة
• تحقيق الريادة فى ثقافة الإنتاج والصناعة
• وجود آلية لتسهيل حصول الأفراد على مصادر المعرفة
• تييسر سبل إيصال احدث التقنيات لأفراد المجتمع
• ربط شبكات المدارس والجامعات ومراكز الأبحاث
• تبنى مفاهيم وتقنيات الثورة الرقمية وعصر المعلومات
• تحسين التصميم المعمارى والحضرى ليمكن توظيف التقنيات الحديثة لعصر المعلومات
• الإستفادة القصوى من المقومات التراثية والمعمارية وتوظيفها كعنصر جذب
• تحسين الكفاءة والمقدرة على تطوير البيئة وتوعية الأفراد لتطويرها والمحافظة عليها.
وفى الماضى كان إعتماد المدينة الصناعية على أصول الممتلكات والثروات الطبيعية لتحديد المقدرة الإقتصادية لكل مدينة ، أما اليوم فغدت المعلومات والمهارات والخبرات والقدرات الإبداعية للفئة المتميزة من مجتمع المدينة ذات أهمية عظمى فى تحديد القوة الإقتصادية مقارنة بمصادر الثروات الطبيعية ذاتها. ونجد أن عماد مدن المعرفة هو التقدم التقنى والقدرة على المنافسة فى مجالات المعرفة المختلفة مع إمكانية توظيف تلك المعرفة لتكون مصدر إقتصادى. ولقد تأثر مستقبل المدن والمجتمعات على مر الأجيال تأثراً جوهرياً بالتقدم التقنى ولكن معدل إنتشار التقنية فى مدن المعرفة وخاصة الشبكة العنكبوتية فاق كل التقنيات السابقة ونجد مثال ذلك واضحاً فى الجدول رقم (1) والخاص بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (Koting and Devol, 2001).









ولقد كان تأثير الشبكة العنكبوتية واضحاً فى مجال الأعمال والتعليم حيث أصبح إقتصاد المعرفة كما يراه البعض أحد أبرز مصدر الثروة والإقتصاد ويحل فى أهميته محل مصادر الثروة الطبيعية. ويرى (Mitchell, 1999) فى كتابه مدن المستقبل أن المدن ستستقل عن محيطها المكانى او الجغرافى إعتماداً على أن الشبكة العنكبوتية أوجدت ما يمكن تسميته بالأجور الإلكترونية والتى إختلفت معها فكرة تجمع المجتمعات فى الحياة العمرانية. ولقد أعادت الشبكة العنكبوتية صياغة المحيط المكانى للمبانى والمدن بصورة جوهرية وأصبحت حياة المدينة تنظم وتدار بقواعد جديدة عما كانت عليه سلفاً ، وبالتالى تغير دور المبانى فى مدن المعرفة عما كانت عليه من ذى قبل , وصار للمبانى الذكية دور جديد فى دعم مفهوم وبناء مدن المعرفة. 


2. مفهوم المبانى الذكية

تعد التقنية عبر مراحل التاريخ المتعددة مؤشر هام وحيوى للتطوير المستقبلى. ويعتبر معدل التنامى والتغير والتطور التقنى فى هذه الأيام غير مسبوق من ذى قبل. ولا يتوقف تأثير التقنية فقط فى مجال الأعمال بل يتعداه إلى المبانى التى نقطنها والتى أصبحت أجهزة الإتصال والتواصل الحديثة أمراً شائعاً بها. وبذلك يتضائل العالم إلى قرية صغيرة ويبزغ فيها من جديد فجرالمجتمعات المتشابكة والمتصلة (Networked-Society). وأصبح "الذكاء" كلمة تتوارد بإضطراد لتصف ليس فقط المبانى بل كاميرات التصوير، الساعات، السيارات، لائحات العرض، إلخ. لذا يجب أن ندرك أن الدور الرئيسى لتقنية المعلومات يجب أن يتركز على تحسين فرص الإستكشاف والإبداع وليس إستبداله بآلة أوغيرها. ومن هنا تبدو أهمية أن لكل قطر حضارة وثقافة يجب ألا تنسخ أو تسنتسخ ما تم إنجازه بالبلاد المتقدمة تقنياً؛ بل يجب على كل قطرتوظيف قدراته الإبداعية لرسم خريطته المستقبلية مستثمراً فى ذلك ما توصل إليه الآخرين من تقدم ورقى مع تحديد الأولويات وكذا سبل ومراحل تنفيذه مع مراعاة ظروف المجتمع الثقافية والحضارية الخاصة به.

لقد تم تعريف المبانى الذكية على أنها المبانى التى توفر بيئة سريعة الإستجابة ، وفاعلة ، وداعمة من أجل تحقيق آداء أفضل لمستخدمى المبانى (Kell, 1996). وعلى الرغم من التقنية كانت تبدو وكأنها الأساس ، إلا أنها ينظر إليها حالياً على أنها داعم ومحرك فحسب وليست هدفاً او غاية. ولقد تم إستخدام مصطلح المبانى الذكية فى الولايات المتحدة فى بداية الثمانينات من القرن المنصرم. وعرفت المبانى الذكية آنذاك بواسطة معهد المبانى الذكية على أنها مبانى يتم فيها دمج أنظمة متعددة بكفاءة عالية لإدارة الموراد والإمكانيات من أجل تعظيم الآداء الفنى، وزيادة العائد ، وترشيد تكلفة التشغيل ، وتحقيق المرونة. وعرفت المبانى الذكية أيضاً (Lustig, 1995) على أنها مبانى تتميز بفاعلية وتغير مستمرين ، وكذلك تستجيب لإحتياجات الأفراد وتساعد على رفع كفاءة الإنتاج ، وترشيد الإنفاق ، ومتوافقة بيئياً وذلك من خلال التفاعل المتواصل بين المكونات الرئيسية للمبانى الذكية وهى البناء ، والعمليات ، والمستخدمين ، والإدارة ،وكذا العلاقات المتبادلة بينهم كما هو موضح بالشكل رقم (1).

وحيث أن المجال الرئيسى هنا هو الذكاء ، لذا يجب التطرق إلى ما يقصد به. تعتبر أحد الرؤى للذكاء على أنه صفة ملازمة أصيلة لمقدرة الإدراك والتى تحوى فى طياتها جميع العمليات الخاصة بالإستقراء والإستباط (Derek and Croome, 1997). أما Piaget (1980) فقد صنف الذكاء ليس على أنه صفة ولكن على أنه سلسلة من العمليات المتشابكة لمهارة معالجة المعلومات متضمنة التوازن والتكيف بين الشخص وبيئته. وعلى الرغم من وجود رؤى أخرى متنوعة عن الذكاء ، إلا أننا سنعتمد هنا رؤية Paiget والتى يمكن من خلالها تفهم سبل عمل وحياة الأفراد داخل المبنى وكذا تفاعلهم مع البيئة الداخلية ونسيج البناء والبيئة الخارجية. لذلك فإن المبانى الذكية تتطلب ذكاءاً يجب أن يتم تطبيقه خلال مراحل التفكير فى تصميم المبنى ، اثناء إنشائه ، وعند تشغيله وصيانته ويجسد فى أنظمة المبانى ومكوناتها وسبل تفعيلها وطرق تفاعلها مع المستعملين ومع بعضها البعض. ويتفاوت التركيز على مفهوم المبانى الذكية من مكان إلى آخر ففى المعهد البريطانى للمبانى الذكية يتم التركيز على الإستجابة لمتطلبات الأفراد، اما فى المعهد الأمريكى للمبانى الذكية فيتم التركيز على التقدم التقنى ، ومن جانيب ثالث نجد أن تركيز المعهد الأسيوى للمبانى الذكية هو وحدات الكفاءة البيئية بالإضافة إلى متطلبات وظيفية وتقنية لفراغات المبانى.







شكل (1) التفاعل المتواصل بين المكونات الأربعة (البناء ، العمليات ، المستعملين ، والتشغيل) هو أحد دعائم فكر المبانى الذكية.



هل مبانى الإسكيمو أو مبانى الطين والحجر ذكية؟

فى حقيقة الأمر، إذا نظرنا إلى تلك المبانى البيئية نجد أنها بالنسبة للشكل والهيكل وكذلك قدرتها على تهيئة البيئة الداخلية للمبنى وحسن التوزيع الداخلى الفراغات قد حققj نجاحاً فى تدرج درجة الحرارة للفراغات الداخلية ، ولكن هذه الأنواع من المبانى لم تكن لتستجيب بصورة جيدة فى ظروف مغايرة حيث أن كيفية إستجابتها للبيئة المحيطة ورغبات المستعملين تم تحديدها سلفاً. وبناءاً عليه فإن مقدار المرونة وكيفية الإستجابة والتفاعل مع تغير الظروف والأجواء سواءاً للبيئة أو نوع الإستخدام هو الذى يحدد ذكاء المبنى (Derek and Croome, 1997). لذا فإنه لا يعد مناسباً طرح مثل هذا التساؤل على هذه النوعية من المبانى على الرغم من توافق هذه المبانى ونجاحها بيئياً. فعلى سبيل المثال هل يمكن لتلك المبانى التقليدية أن تعيد التحكم تلقائياً فى كمية وجودة الهواء الداخلى للمبنى إذا ما أكتظ المبنى بعدد كبير من المستعملين. إن المبانى الذكية تتفاوت من البساطة والتعقيد التقنى طبقاً للمتطلبات ولكن فى جميع الأحوال يجب أن يكون لديها القدرة على التفاعل والتغير المستمر تبعاً لتغيرات الأجواء المحيطة والإستخدام والتشغيل.


3. تطور تقنيات المبانى الذكية فى طريق مدن المعرفة

لقد تغيرت فى عالم اليوم بصورة جذرية الرؤية الفردية والتقوقع على الذات وذلك نتيجة التطور فى ثورة الإتصالات وتقنية المعلومات والتى أدت إلى زيادة التوعية ولإدراك بما يدور خارج حدود المكان. ولقد أدى زيادة عدد سكان الأرضية إلى زيادة الإستهلاك وإستنفاذ كميات هائلة من مصادرالطاقة الغير متجددة ، مما أدى ذلك إلى زيادة الوعى بأهمية ترشيد الطاقة والحلاص على الحفاظ على التوازن البيئى. وللمبانى الذكية دور هام ومؤثر فى هذا المضمار. وإذا نظرنا إلى تطور فكر المبانى الذكية سنجد أنه فى الماضى كان هو توظيف تقنيات الحاسب الآلى ووسائل الإتصال والمعرفة فى دمج أنظمة المبنى والتنسيق بينها من أجل رفع كفاءة إدارة موارد المبنى وترشيد تكلفة الإستخدام والصيانة مع تحقيق ديناميكية وتفاعلية أنظمة المبنى لتحقق الراحة لمستعملية مع تحسين إنتاجيتهم. أما هذه الأيام فقد تطور مفهوم وفكر المبانى الذكية لتعدى المقدرة على الإستجابة ورد الفعل إلى القدرة على التعلم وتعديل الآداء بناءاً على أنماط الأستخدام وظروف الزمان والمكان (Wong et al, 2005). إن التطورات الحديثة فى تقنيات المبانى الذكية تشير إلى دور هام لها فى دعم بناء المدن المعرفة حيث أنها تنحى بها إلى مفهوم التحكم عن بعد عبر الشبكة العنكوبيته وتدعم مفهوم الشراكة المعرفية والتى هى أهم دعائم مدن المعرفة كما هو موضح بالجدول رقم (2) .








وعلى الرغم من أننا مازلنا نحيا بين جدران من الطوب والأسمننت والحديد ، إلا أن الشبكة العنكبوتية قد أتاحت لنا كمجتكعات فرص إتصال وعمل وتعلم تعدت حدود تلك الجدران إلى أفق أوسع وعالم أرحب. لذا فإن التغير المنشود فى المبانى الذكية ليس فقط فى حدود أشكال ومسطحات فراغات المبانى وأنظمتها بل فى الدور الذى تقوم به والقواعد التى تحكمها وتجعل المبانى الذكية عبارة عن لبنات فى بناء أكبر ألا وهو ومدن المعرفة وهو دور أكثر مرونة من أدوار المبانى الذكية عن ذى قبل. وكما يتضح من الجدول رقم (2) أن أحدث التطورات فى تقنيات المبانى الذكية يمكن التحكم بها عن بعد عبر الشبكة العنكبوتية ، وبالتالى فإن ذلك يؤهل المبانى الذكية للقيام بدور جديد عن ذى قبل ألا وهو دورمعرفى جديد للمبانى يتكامل مع دورها المادى ليساهم فى تدعيم بناء مدن المعرفة يتألف من مبانى معرفية متصلة ومتفاعلة.


4. تقنيات المبانى الذكية ودعم بناء مدن المعرفة: رؤية جديدة

يستشرف هذا البحث دوراً جديداً للمبانى الذكية بدأت تبزغ جذوره فى مدن المعرفة حول العالم. ويرى البحث أن أحد أهم العوامل المشاركة والداعمة لبناء مدن المعرفة هو إنشاء مبان جديدة ذكية أو تأهيل المبانى القائمة لتؤدى دوراً جديداً لتدعم المعرفة بتوظيف تقنياتها الذكية بالإضافة لقيام تلك التقنيات فى ذات الوقت بمهامها القديمة التى أنيطت بها. ويوضح شكل (2) التوجه المنشود لدور المبانى الذكية لتوظيف ذكاء تقنيات المبانى فى دعم مدن المعرفة. ومن أوجه تلك الدعم لبناء مدن المعرفة فيمايلى:


• إنتقال دور التقنيات الذكية من الدور الفردى على مستوى المبنى الواحد فى موقع ما إلى دور تكاملى لمبانى متنوعة فى مواقع مختلفة تربطها قواعد معرفية تكون هى مصدرها وناقلها، وهذا ما يطلق عليه "عندما تتحدث أو تتواصل المبانى" 
• وسائط متعددة لتوفير المعلومات بصورة متزامنة ومتجددة 
• وسائط لتبادل المعرفة والخبرات المكتسبة 
• وسائط تحليل البيانات وتوزيعها بناء على الحاجة والموقف ، وأيضاً كوسائط إتصال فعالة لتنفيذ أنشطة معرفية ومعلوماتية 
• التحول المبانى من فراغات تحوى بين جنباتها شبكات حاسوبية تنقل المعرفة دونما أن تفرق بين مستعمليها وأنشطتهم وإتصالاتهم وأحداثهم اليومية ومايدور داخل المبنى او المبانى المجاورة او المماثلة فى مدن وبلدان أخرى إلى وسيط ناقل للمعرفة ومصدر لها مع تحديد نوع المعرفة وأثره ومدى الحاجة إليه وبذلك تتفاعل ووتواصل المبانى الذكية فى تدعيم بناء مدن المعرفة الواعية.
ولتحقيق ذلك الدعم المنشود والضرورى من المبانى الذكية لبناء مدن المعرفة فإن ذلك يتطلب صفات جديدة يجب أن يقوم بها كل منبى ذكى ليشكل نواة فاعلة وهذه الصفات تؤهلة ليكون نواة المعرفة وناقل لها. لذا يتطلب المبنى الذكى قاعدة مستقبلية للحوسبة والإتصال والتوصيل لجميع مكوناته وتقنياته ، وتشكل تلك التقنية الجديدة أعمدة المبنى لدعم العمليات الحاسوبية لتتكوين أنظمة المعرفة وتشتمل تلك التقنيات على خدمات الشبكة العنكبوتية ، الوسائط الذكية (Intelligent Agents) ، والشبكة العنكبوتية المصنفة (Semantic Web). ويمثل توظيف تلك التقنيات بصورة متكاملة أساس مايمكن تسميته بالشراكة المعرفية والتى تشمل قطاعات الخدمات والتعليم والساسة والتجارة والإقتصاد والترفيه كم هو موضح بالشكل رقم 3














شكل (3) التقنيات اللازمة للمبانى الذكية لدعم بناء مدن المعرفة.



فعلى سبيل المثال ستقوم الوسائط الذكية المدمجة فى مكونات المبنى بالعمل الذاتى وتحديد خيارات للمستعمل بناءاً على نماذج تعلمتها تلك الوسائط الذكية من متابعة تصرفات المستعمل وتحديد خيارات له نيابة عنه. وتتراوح أبعاد تلك الخيارات على مستوى الفراغ المعمارى من ظبط درجة الحرارة المناسبة وحركة الهواء والتحكم الآلى فى الإضاءة تبعاً لحالة المستعمل والموقف المناسب إلى فضاء مدن المعرفة بإنتقاء الأخبار المناسبة له فى كل مجالات الشراكة المعرفية والتى تشمل قطاعات الخدمات والتعليم والساسة والتجارة والإقتصاد والترفيه وذلك عن طريق توظيف الشبكة العنكبوتيه المصنفة. أما على مستوى مكونات المبنى ذاتها فإن الوسائط الذكية على سبيل المثال تستدعى أعمال الصيانة اللازمة بصورة تلقائية عند حدوث خلل او حتى توقعه ، أو إستدعاء الأمن وأخباره هاتفياً عند الإحساس بحدوث السرقة أو التخريب. أما على نطاق الخدمات فإن الوسائط الذكية يمكنها عرض الخدمات التى يمكن تقديمها داخل المبنى تلقائياً إلى الشبكة العنكبوتية مع بيان الموقف والحالة فضلاً عن أن تقوم تلك الوسائط الذكية بالتعاون مع الشبكة العنكبوتية المصنفة لإختيار أفضل عروض الشراء أو البيع لأحد مكونات أجهزة المبنى أو آثاثه أو متطلباته بناءاً على نماذج الإستخدام السابق ومدى الحاجة إليه لمساعدة فريق الصيانة والتشغيل على ترشيد الإنفاق وتقليل التكلفة. ويتضح من هذا العرض المبسط والذى لا يتسع المجال هنا للإسهاب فيه الدور المنوط بالمبانى الذكية فى عالم مدن المعرفة.

ولربما يترامى إلى الذهن إذا كان هذا هو الدور الذى ستقوم به المبانى الذكية فمالذى يبقى للمستعملين. ولكن إذا تأملنا بدقة نجد أن الهدف الأساسى من مدن المعرفة هى الشراكة المعرفية وإن الدور المنوط بالإنسان لهو أكبر من إجراء أعمال على رغم رتابتها فإنها من الأهمية بمكان وتحتاج إلى درجة عالية من التنسيق والترتيب والتى يمكن أن تساعد فيها التقنيات الذكية والمتطورة للمبانى ومساعدة المستعمل على القيام بوظيفته الأساسية والتركيز والإبداع فيها وترك تلك الوظائف الجانبية لتلك التقنيات لتهيئة هو للقيام بدور أفضل ورفع إنتاجيته مع تمكين المستعمل والمبنى فى التفاعل سوياً من أجل حياة أفضل للمستعمل.

5.عوامل نجاح مدن المعرفة

إن هذه الرؤية المقترحة لدور المبانى الذكية فى دعم بناء مدن المعرفة يعتمد فى الأساس على نجاح تطبيق مفهوم مدن المعرفة والذى يتطلب عدة عوامل رئيسية تتضح فى الشكل رقم (4) وكذا النقاط التالية:

• أن يدعم المجتمع بصورة فاعلة مفهوم مدن المعرفة ممثلة فى الأفراد والهيئات والقطاع الحكومى والخاص.
• وجود رؤية إستراتيجية بدءاً مع تحديد مواطن القوة والتميز للمدينة وكذا الجوانب التى تحتاج إلى تنمية عاجلة وآجلة.
• وجود دعم سياسى وإدارى لدعم فكر مدن المعرفة
• سن القوانين والتشريعات الداعمة والمشجعة لخوض غمار مجال الشراكة المعرفية
• توفير الموارد لدعم وتطوير ثقافة الأفراد فى مجال الشراكة المعرفية
ــــــــــــــ

حمـــــل البحث كامل من هنا :: مساحته 0.23 MB
http://www.zshare.net/download/8229790701c37e/

​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (18 أغسطس 2008)

*~_~العمارة الشمسية الموجبة والتصميم المستدام من خلال conde Nast~_~....منقووووووول*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ـــــــــــــــــ

سمعنا كثيرا بالعمارة الشمسية الموجبة والتصميم المستدام وكيفية نجاح هذا الاتجاه حيث وجد في الدول الصناعية الكثير من المباني الكبرى التي تجسد مفهوم العمارة المستدامة الخضراء التي تقلل من التأثيرات على البيئة، ومنها مبنى برج (Conde Nast) المكون من (48 طابقاً) في ساحة التايمز في نيويورك، وهو مصمم بواسطة (فوكس وفول معماريون). إنه يعد أحد الأمثلة المبكرة التي طبقت مبادئ العمارة المستدامة الخضراء في مبنى حضري كبير، وقد استعملت فيه تقريباً جميع التقنيات التي يمكن تخيلها لتوفير الطاقة. فقد استخدم المبنى نوعية خاصة من الزجاج تسمح بدخول ضوء الشمس الطبيعي وتبقي الحرارة والأشعة فوق البنفسجية خارج المبنى، وتقلل من فقدان الحرارة الداخلية أثناء الشتاء. وهناك أيضاً خليتان تعملان على وقود الغاز الطبيعي تزودان المبنى بـ (400 كيلو واط) من الطاقة، وهو ما يكفي لتغذية المبنى بكل كمية الكهرباء التي يحتاجها ليلاً، بالإضافة إلى (5%) من كمية الكهرباء التي يحتاجها نهاراً. أما عادم الماء الحار فقد أنتج بواسطة خلايا الوقود المستخدمة للمساعدة على تسخين المبنى وتزويده بالماء الحار. بينما وضعت أنظمة التبريد والتكييف على السقف كمولد غاز أكثر من كونها مولد كهربائي، وهذا يخفض من فقدان الطاقة المرتبط بنقل الطاقة الكهربائية. كما أن لوحات (Photovoltaic Panels) الموجودة على المبنى من الخارج تزود المبنى بطاقة إضافية تصل إلى (15 كيلو واط). وداخل المبنى تتحكم حساسات الحركة بالمراوح وتطفىء الإضاءة في المناطق قليلة الإشغال مثل السلالم. أما إشارات الخروج فهي مضاءة بثنائيات خفيفة مخفضة لإستهلاك الطاقة. والنتيجة النهائية هي أن المبنى يستهلك طاقة أقل بنسبة (35-40%) مقارنة بأي مبنى تقليدي مماثل.

والان مع جولة في نيويورك لرؤية المبنى


----------



## وائل ايراجون (18 أغسطس 2008)

*التصميم المستدام و العمارة الخضراء...... منقوووووووووول*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
________


مقدمة:
بدأ العالم يعترف بالارتباط الوثيق بين التنمية الاقتصادية والبيئة، وقد تنبه المتخصصون إلى أن الأشكال التقليدية للتنمية الاقتصادية تنحصر على الاستغلال الجائر للموارد الطبيعية وفي نفس الوقت تتسبب في إحداث ضغط كبير على البيئة نتيجة لما تفرزه من ملوثات ومخلفات ضارة. ومن هنا ظهر مفهوم التنمية المستدامة (Sustainable Development) التي تـُــعرّف على أنها "تلبية احتياجات الأجيال الحالية دون الإضرار بقدرة الأجيال القادمة على تلبية احتياجاتها". وقد أولت معظم دول العالم في العقد الأخير من القرن المنصرم عناية خاصة واهتماماً واسعاً بمواضيع حماية البيئة والتنمية المستدامة، ولم يولد هذا الاهتمام من فراغ فقد تعالت الأصوات البيئية المنادية بتقليل الآثار البيئية الناجمة عن الأنشطة البشرية المختلفة ونادت بخفض المخلفات والملوثات والحفاظ على قاعدة الموارد الطبيعية للأجيال القادمة. ونتيجة لذلك فإن القطاعات العمرانية في هذا العصر لم تعد بمعزل عن القضايا البيئية الملحة التي بدأت تهدد العالم وتم التنبه لها في السنوات القلائل الأخيرة، فهذه القطاعات من جهة تعتبر أحد المستهلكين الرئيسيين للموارد الطبيعية كالأرض والمواد والمياه والطاقة، ومن جهة أخرى فإن عمليات صناعة البناء والتشييد الكثيرة والمعقدة ينتج عنها كميات كبيرة من الضجيج والتلوث والمخلفات الصلبة. وتبقى مشكلة هدر الطاقة والمياه من أبرز المشاكل البيئية-الاقتصادية للمباني بسبب استمرارها وديمومتها طوال فترة تشغيل المبنى. ولهذه الأسباب وغيرها ونتيجة لتنامي الوعي العام تجاه الآثار البيئية المصاحبة لأنشطة البناء فقد نوه بعض المتخصصين أن التحدي الأساسي الذي يواجه القطاعات العمرانية في هذا الوقت إنما يتمثل في مقدرتها على الإيفاء بالتزاماتها وأداء دورها التنموي تجاه تحقيق مفاهيم التنمية المستدامة الشاملة، وأضاف آخرون بأن الإدارة والسيطرة البيئية على المشاريع العمرانية ستكون واحدة من أهم المعايير التنافسية الهامة في هذه القطاعات في القرن الواحد والعشرين. من هنا نشأت في الدول الصناعية المتقدمة مفاهيم وأساليب جديدة لم تكن مألوفة من قبل في تصميم وتنفيذ المشاريع، ومن هذه المفاهيم "التصميم المستدام" و"العمارة الخضراء" و"المباني المستدامة", هذه المفاهيم جميعها تعكس الاهتمام المتنامي لدى القطاعات العمرانية بقضايا التنمية الاقتصادية في ظل حماية البيئة، وخفض استهلاك الطاقة، والاستغلال الأمثل للموارد الطبيعية، والاعتماد بشكل أكبر على مصادر الطاقة المتجددة (Renewable Sources).


مفاهيم الاستدامة والعمارة الخضراء في القطاع العمراني: 

التصميم المستدام .. العمارة الخضراء .. الإنشاءات المستدامة .. البناء الأخضر .. هذه المفاهيم جميعها ما هي إلا طرق وأساليب جديدة للتصميم والتشييد تستحضر التحديات البيئية والاقتصادية التي ألقت بظلالها على مختلف القطاعات في هذا العصر، فالمباني الجديدة يتم تصميمها وتنفيذها وتشغيلها بأساليب وتقنيات متطورة تسهم في تقليل الأثر البيئي، وفي نفس الوقت تقود إلى خفض التكاليف وعلى وجــه الخصــوص تكــاليف التشغيل والصيانة (Running Costs)، كما أنها تسهم في توفير بيئــة عمرانية آمنة ومريحــة. وهكــذا فإن بواعث تبني مفهـــوم الاستدامة في القطــاع العمراني لا تختلف عن البواعث التي أدت إلى ظهور وتبني مفهوم التنمية المستدامة (Sustainable Development) بأبعادها البيئية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية المتداخلة. 

لم تعد هناك خطوط فاصلة بين البيئة والاقتصاد منذ ظهور وانتشار مفهوم التنمية المستدامة الذي أكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن ضمان استمرارية النمو الاقتصادي لا يمكن أن يتحقق في ظل تهديد البيئة بالملوثات والمخلفات وتدمير أنظمتها الحيوية واستنزاف مواردها الطبيعية. والعمارة المستدامة الخضراء تعزز وتتبنى هذا الارتباط الوثيق بين البيئة والاقتصاد، والسبب في ذلك أن تأثيرات الأنشطة العمرانية والمباني على البيئة لها أبعاد اقتصادية واضحة والعكس صحيح، فاستهلاك الطاقة الذي يتسبب في ارتفاع فاتورة الكهرباء له ارتباط وثيق بظاهرة المباني المريضة (Sick Buildings) التي تنشأ من الاعتماد بشكل أكبر على أجهزة التكييف الاصطناعية مع إهمال التهوية الطبيعية، وهذا الكلام ينسحب على الاعتماد بشكل أوحد على الإضاءة الاصطناعية لإنارة المبنى من الداخل مما يقود إلى زيادة فاتورة الكهرباء وفي نفس الوقت يقلل من الفوائد البيئية والصحية فيما لو كانت أشعة الشمس تدخل في بعض الأوقات إلى داخل المبنى. فقد أثبتت الأبحاث الحديثة أن التعرض للإضاءة الاصطناعية لفترات طويلة يتسبب في حدوث أضرار جسيمة على صحة الإنسان على المستويين النفسي والبدني. وتعد عملية التعرض للذبذبات الضوئية الصادرة عن مصابيح الإنارة (الفلورسنت) والافتقاد للإضاءة الطبيعية من أهم الآثار السلبية التي تعاني منها بيئة العمل المكتبي، فقد ظهرت نتيجة لذلك شكاوى عديدة من المستخدمين في بعض الدول الصناعية المتقدمة تضمنت الإحساس بالإجهاد الجسدي والإعياء والصداع الشديد والأرق. كما أن الإضاءة الصناعية الشديدة تعتبر في مقدمة الأسباب المرجحة لأعراض الكآبة في بيئات العمل. أما الهدر في مواد البناء أثناء تنفيذ المشروع فهو يتسبب في تكاليف إضافية ويقود في نفس الوقت إلى تلويث البيئة بهذه المخلفات التي تنطوي على نسب غير قليلة من المواد السمية والكيميائية الضارة. وهكذا فإن الحلول والمعالجات البيئية التي تقدمها العمارة المستدامة الخضراء تقود في نفس الوقت لتحقيق فوائد اقتصادية لا حصر لها على مستوى الفرد والمجتمع. 

حسب بعض التقديرات فإن صناعات البناء على مستوى العالم تستهلك حوالي (40%) من إجمالي المواد الأولية (Raw Materials) ويقدر هذا الاستهلاك بحوالي (3 مليارات) من الأطنان سنوياً. في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تستهلك المباني وحدها (65%) من إجمالي الاستهلاك الكلي للطاقة بجميع أنواعها، وتتسبب في (30%) من إنبعاثات البيت الزجاجي. إن أهمية دمج ممارسات وتطبيقات العمارة المستدامة الخضراء جلية وواضحة، حيث يشير المعماري جيمس واينز (James Wines) في كتابه "العمارة الخضراء" إلى أن المباني تستهلك سُـدس إمدادات الماء العذب في العالم، وربع إنتاج الخشب، وخُمسين الوقود والمواد المصنعة. وفي نفس الوقت تنتج نصف غازات البيت الزجاجي الضارة، ويضيف بأن مساحة البيئة المشيدة (built environment) في العالم ستتضاعف خلال فترة وجيزة جداً تتراوح بين 20-40 سنة قادمة. وهذه الحقائق تجعل من عمليات إنشاء وتشغيل المباني العمرانية واحدة من أكثر الصناعات استهلاكاً للطاقة والموارد في العالم. كما أن التلوث الناتج عن عدم كفاءة المباني والمخلفات الصادرة عنها هي في الأصل ناتجة عن التصميم السيئ للمباني، فالملوثات والمخلفات التي تلحق أضراراً كبيرة بالبيئة ليست سوى نواتج عرضية (by-products) لطريقة تصميم مبانينا وتشييدها وتشغيلها وصيانتها، وعندما تصبح الأنظمة الحيوية (bio-systems) غير صحية نتيجة لهذه الملوثات فإن ذلك يعني وجود بيئة غير آمنة للمستخدمين. 

إن التكلفة العالية للطاقة والمخاوف البيئية والقلق العام حول ظاهرة "المباني المريضة" المقترنة بالمباني الصندوقية المغلقة في فترة السبعينات، جميعها ساعدت على إحداث قفزة البداية لحركة العمارة المستدامة الخضراء. أما في الوقت الحاضر فإن "الاقتصاد" هو الباعث الرئيس على التحول والتوجه نحو التصاميم والمباني الأكثر خضرة. المعماري مايكل كروزبي (Michael Crosbie) الذي يعمل في مكتب (Steven Winter Associates) يشير في هذا الصدد إلى "أن زبائنه الراغبين في تصميم مباني خضراء أكثر بكثير من الطلب، لأنهم يرون ويدركون الكمية الهائلة من الأموال التي يتم إنفاقها في سبيل الحصول على شيء ما مبني، وبالتالي فهم يريدون عائداً استثماريا مجزياً لذلك". 

المؤيدون للعمارة المستدامة الخضراء يراهنون على المنافع والفوائد الكثيرة لهذا الاتجاه. في حالة مبنى إداري كبير - على سبيل المثال - فإن إدماج أساليب التصميم الخضراء (Green Design Techniques) والتقنيات الذكية (Clever Technology) في المبنى لا يعمل فقط على خفض استهلاك الطاقة وتقليل الأثر البيئي، ولكنه أيضاً يقلل من تكاليف الإنشاء وتكاليف الصيانة، ويخلق بيئة عمل سارة ومريحة، ويحسّن من صحة المستخدمين ويرفع من معدلات إنتاجيتهم، كما أنه يقلل من المسئولية القانونية التي قد تنشأ بسبب أمرض المباني، ويرفع من قيمة ملكية المبنى وعائدات الإيجار. 

وهكذا فإن التيار الأخضر في قطاع البناء يعمل على توفير تكاليف الطاقة على المدى الطويل، ففي مسح ميداني أجري على (99 مبنى) من المباني الخضراء في الولايات المتحدة وجد أنها تستهلك طاقة أقل بنسبة (30%) مقارنة مع المباني التقليدية المماثلة. لذا فإن أي تكاليف إضافية يتم دفعها في مرحلتي التصميم والبناء يمكن استعادتها بسرعة. وبالمقارنة بذلك فإن الإفراط في النظرة التقليدية لمحاولة تقليل تكاليف البناء الأولية يمكن أن يؤدي إلى مواد مهدرة وفواتير طاقة أعلى بصورة مستمرة. 

ولكن فوائد المباني الخضراء ليست مقصورة فقط على الجوانب البيئية والاقتصادية المباشرة، فاستعمال ضوء النهار الطبيعي في عمارات المكاتب – على سبيل المثال – بالإضافة إلى أنه يقلل من تكاليف الطاقة التشغيلية فهو أيضاً يجعل العاملين أكثر إنتاجاً، فقد وجدت الدراسة التي أجراها المتخصصان في علم النفس البيئي بجامعة ميتشيغان (Rachel and Stephen Kaplan) أن الموظفين الذين تتوفر لهم إطلالة على مناطق طبيعية من مكاتبهم أظهروا رضى أكبر تجاه العمل، وكانوا أقل إجهادا وتعرضهم للأمراض كان أقل. أيضاً إحدى الشركات العاملة في مجال الفضاء (Lockheed Martin) تبين لها أن نسبة الغياب هبطت بنسبة (15%) بعد أن قامت بنقل (2.500 موظف) إلى مبنى أخضر منشأ حديثاً في كاليفورنيا، والمردود الاقتصادي لهذ الزيادة في معدل الإنتاجية عوض المبالغ الإضافية التي أنفقت أثناء تشييد المبنى خلال عام واحد فقط. وعلى نفس المنوال، فإن استعمال ضوء النهار الطبيعي في مراكز التسوق يؤدي إلى رفع حجم المبيعات، فالمجموعة الاستشارية المتخصصة في تقنيات المباني ذات الكفاءة في الطاقة (Heschong Mahone) ومقرها كاليفورنيا، وجدت أن المبيعات كانت أعلى بنسبة (40%) في المخازن التسويقية التي تمت اضائتها من خلال فتحات السقف (Skylights). وقد وجدت المجموعة أيضاً أن أداء الطلاب في قاعات الدرس المضاءة طبيعياً أفضل بنسبة (20%). 


معايير بيئية جديدة للبناء :
حماس اليوم للعمارة الخضراء والمباني المستدامة له أصوله المرتبطة بأزمة الطاقة في السبعينات، فقد بدأ المعماريون آنذاك يفكرون ويتساءلون عن الحكمة من وجود مباني صندوقية محاطة بالزجاج والفولاذ وتتطلب تدفئة هائلة وأنظمة تبريد مكلفة، ومن هناك تعالت أصوات المعماريين المتحمسين الذين اقترحوا العمارة الأكثر كفاءة في استهلاك الطاقة ومنهم: وليام ماكدونو، بروس فول وروبرت فوكس من الولايات المتحدة، توماس هيرزوج من ألمانيا، ونورمان فوستر وريتشارد روجرز من بريطانيا. هؤلاء المعماريون أصحاب الفكر التقدمي بدأوا باستكشاف وبلورة التصاميم المعمارية التي ركزت على التأثير البيئي طويل المدى أثناء تشغيل وصيانة المباني، وكانوا ينظرون لما هو أبعد من هم "التكاليف الأولية" (Initial Costs) للبناء. هذه النظرة ومنذ ذلك الحين تأصلت في بعض أنظمة تقييم المباني مثل معيار (BREEAM) الذي تم تطبيقه في بريطانيا في العام 1990م. ومعايير رئاسة الطاقة والتصميم البيئي (LEED) في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وهي اختصار لـ (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design)، وهذه المعيار الأخير تم تطويره بواسطة المجلس الأمريكي للبناء الأخضر (USGBC)، وتم البدء بتطبيقه في العام 2000م. والآن يتم منح شهادة (LEED) للمشاريع المتميزة في تطبيقات العمارة المستدامة الخضراء في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. إن معايير (LEED) تهدف إلى إنتاج بيئة مشيدة أكثر خضرة، ومباني ذات أداء اقتصادي أفضل، وهذه المعايير التي يتم تزويد المعماريين والمهندسين والمطورين والمستثمرين بها تتكون من قائمة بسيطة من المعايير المستخدمة في الحكم على مدى التزام المبنى بالضوابط الخضراء، ووفقاً لهذه المعايير يتم منح نقاط للمبنى في جوانب مختلفة، فكفاءة استهلاك الطاقة في المبنى تمنح في حدود (17 نقطة)، وكفاءة استخدام المياه تمنح في حدود (5 نقاط)، في حين تصل نقاط جودة وسلامة البيئة الداخلية في المبنى إلى حدود (15 نقطة)، أما النقاط الإضافية فيمكن اكتسابها عند إضافة مزايا محددة للمبنى مثل: مولدات الطاقة المتجددة، أو أنظمة مراقبة غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون. وبعد تقدير النقاط لكل جانب من قبل اللجنة المعنية يتم حساب مجموع النقاط الذي يعكس تقدير (LEED) وتصنيفها للمبنى المقصود، فالمبنى الذي يحقق مجموع نقاط يبلغ (39 نقطة) يحصل على تصنيف (ذهبي)، وهذا التصنيف يعني أن المبنى يخفض التأثيرات على البيئة بنسبة (50%) على الأقل مقارنة بمبنى تقليدي مماثل له، أما المبنى الذي يحقق مجموع نقاط يبلغ (52 نقطة) فيحوز على تصنيف (بلاتيني)، وهذا التصنيف يعني أن المبنى يحقق خفض في التأثيرات البيئية بنسبة (70%) على الأقل مقارنة بمبنى تقليدي مماثل. 

إن تقييم المباني بمثل هذه الطريقة يمكن أن يكشف لنا عدد المباني التقليدية التي لا تتمتع بالكفاءة (Inefficient Buildings) وبالتالي نتعرف على أسباب ذلك في ثنايا الأساليب المتبعة في تصميمها وتشييدها وتشغيلها. يقول فيليب بيرنشتاين (Phillip Bernstein) وهو معماري وأستاذ في جامعة (Yale) متحدثاً عن مشكلة المباني التي تفتقر إلى الكفاءة: ".. هي ليست فقط استخدام الطاقة، ولكنها استخدام المواد، وهدر المياه، والإستراتيجيات غير الكفوئة التي نتبعها لاختيار الأنظمة الفرعية لمبانينا .. إنها لشيء مخيف". وقد أرجع المعماري بيرنشتاين عدم الكفاءة في المباني إلى ما أسماه (التمزق أو التجزيء) في أعمال البناء، حيث يرى بأن المعماريين والمهندسين والمطورين ومقاولي البناء كل منهم يتبنى قرارات تخدم مصالحه الخاصة فقط، وبالتالي يحدث عجز ضخم وانعدام كلي للجودة والكفاءة في المبنى بشكل عام. 


أمثلة عالمية خضراء : 

عند التمعن في أوضاعنا البيئية الصارمة ومواردنا المحدودة ندرك بأن حاجتنا إلى تطبيقات العمارة الخضراء والإنشاءات المستدامة أكثر من الدول الصناعية المتقدمة. وإذا كانت كميات أشعة الشمس وحرارتها ووهجها في منطقتنا من أعلى المعدلات في العالم فإن هذا يعني وجود فرص ذهبية لتوظيفها كمصدر بديل لإنتاج الطاقة، بالإضافة إلى استغلالها في إضاءة المباني والمنشآت خلال ساعات النهار. ومع ذلك فنحن نسمع عن مباني منشأة في بعض البلدان التي تغيب عنها الشمس لأيام طويلة في السنة، وهذه المباني تعتمد بشكل أساسي في الإضاءة الداخلية على ضوء النهار الطبيعي حيث توفر نصف كمية الطاقة المستهلكة في الإضاءة، بينما نرى مبانينا التي تقبع تحت الشمس الحارقة والوهج الضوئي القوي مظلمة ومعتمة من الداخل وتعتمد فقط على الإضاءة الاصطناعية التي تضيف أعباء اقتصادية إلى فاتورة الكهرباء، بل إن تلك الدول قطعت أشواطاً متقدمة في تطبيقات استغلال الطاقة الشمسية كمصدر بديل للطاقة في المباني، بالإضافة إلى استغلال الرياح وشلالات المياه في إنتاج الطاقة. 

يوجد في الدول الصناعية الكثير من المباني الكبرى التي تجسد مفهوم العمارة المستدامة الخضراء التي تقلل من التأثيرات على البيئة، ومنها مبنى برج (Conde Nast) المكون من (48 طابقاً) في ساحة التايمز في نيويورك، وهو مصمم بواسطة (فوكس وفول معماريون). إنه يعد أحد الأمثلة المبكرة التي طبقت مبادئ العمارة المستدامة الخضراء في مبنى حضري كبير، وقد استعملت فيه تقريباً جميع التقنيات التي يمكن تخيلها لتوفير الطاقة. فقد استخدم المبنى نوعية خاصة من الزجاج تسمح بدخول ضوء الشمس الطبيعي وتبقي الحرارة والأشعة فوق البنفسجية خارج المبنى، وتقلل من فقدان الحرارة الداخلية أثناء الشتاء. وهناك أيضاً خليتان تعملان على وقود الغاز الطبيعي تزودان المبنى بـ (400 كيلو واط) من الطاقة، وهو ما يكفي لتغذية المبنى بكل كمية الكهرباء التي يحتاجها ليلاً، بالإضافة إلى (5%) من كمية الكهرباء التي يحتاجها نهاراً. أما عادم الماء الحار فقد أنتج بواسطة خلايا الوقود المستخدمة للمساعدة على تسخين المبنى وتزويده بالماء الحار. بينما وضعت أنظمة التبريد والتكييف على السقف كمولد غاز أكثر من كونها مولد كهربائي، وهذا يخفض من فقدان الطاقة المرتبط بنقل الطاقة الكهربائية. كما أن لوحات (Photovoltaic Panels) الموجودة على المبنى من الخارج تزود المبنى بطاقة إضافية تصل إلى (15 كيلو واط). وداخل المبنى تتحكم حساسات الحركة بالمراوح وتطفىء الإضاءة في المناطق قليلة الإشغال مثل السلالم. أما إشارات الخروج فهي مضاءة بثنائيات خفيفة مخفضة لإستهلاك الطاقة. والنتيجة النهائية هي أن المبنى يستهلك طاقة أقل بنسبة (35-40%) مقارنة بأي مبنى تقليدي مماثل. 

ومن الأمثلة الأخرى على العمارة الخضراء برج (The Swiss Re Tower) القابع في أحد شوارع مدينة لندن والمصمم بواسطة المعماري نورمان فوستر وشركاه، ويشير اللندنيون لهذا الصرح المعماري بأنه الإضافة الأحدث إلى خط أفق مدينتهم العريقة، وهذا البرج المنتصب كثمرة الخيار يتكون من (41 طابقاً)، إلا أن الشيء الرائع في هذا المبنى ليس شكله المعماري الجميل ولكن كفائته العالية في استهلاك الطاقة، فتصميمه المبدع والخلاق يحقق وفراً متوقعاً في استهلاك الطاقة يصل إلى (50%) من إجمالي الطاقة الذي تستهلكه بناية تقليدية مماثلة. ويتجلى غنى المبنى بمزايا توفير الطاقة في استعمال الإضاءة والتهوية الطبيعيتين كل ما أمكن ذلك. وتتكون واجهة المبنى من طبقتين من الزجاج (الخارجية منها عبارة عن زجاج مزدوج)، والطبقتان تحيطان بتجويف مهوى بالستائر الموجهة بالحاسب الآلي. كما أن نظام حساسات الطقس الموجود على المبنى من الخارج يراقب درجة الحرارة وسرعة الرياح ومستوى أشعة الشمس، ويقوم بغلق الستائر وفتح لوحات النوافذ عند الحاجة. أما شكل المبنى فهو مصمم بحيث يزيد من استعمال ضوء النهار الطبيعي، ويقلل من الحاجة للإضاءة الاصطناعية، ويتيح مشاهدة مناظر خارجية طبيعية حتى لمن هم في عمق المبنى من الداخل. 

أما المبنى الأخضر الأكثر شهرة فهو موجود مؤقتاً على "لوحة الرسم" لحين إكمال مراحل إنشائه وهو برج الحرية الذي سيتم بناؤه في الموقع السابق لمبنى مركز التجارة العالمي في نيويورك. المعماريون المصممون سكيدمور وأوينجز وميريل وإستوديو دانيال ليبيسكيند (Skidmore, Owings & Merrill and Studio Daniel Libeskind) قاموا بدمج مزايا التصميم البيئي في جميع أرجاء المبنى الضخم. وسيحوي البرج الرئيس والذي سيرتفع (1.776 قدم) الألواح الشمسية بالإضافة إلى محطة طاقــة هوائية (تعمل على الرياح)، التوربينـات يتوقـع أن تولـد حوالي (1 ميجا واط) من الطاقة، وهو ما يكفي لتغذية البرج بنسبة (20%) من احتياجه المتوقع من الطاقة. ومثل المباني الخضراء الأخرى فإن البرج سيعتمد على الإضاءة والتهوية الطبيعيتين، بالإضافة إلى أنظمة وعناصر الإنارة ذات الكفاءة العالية في استهلاك الطاقة. 

العمارة المستدامة الخضراء والتراث العمراني: 

مفهوم "العمارة المستدامة الخضراء" دخل حيز الاستعمال والرواج والانتشار في الأوساط المهنية في قطاعات صناعة البناء والتشييد في الدول الصناعية المتقدمة فقط في التسعينيات من القرن المنصرم، ولكن جذور هذه الحركة يمكن تتبعها لسنوات طويلة في العصور الماضية. فقد كانت الموارد المتاحة بما فيها الأرض ومواد البناء المحلية تستغل بكفاءة عالية، كما أنها قدمت معالجات بيئية ذكية أسهمت إلى حد كبير في خلق توافق بيئي بين المبنى والبيئة المحيطة، ومن تلك المعالجات العناية بتوجيهات المباني، وتوظيف طبوغرافية الأرض، واستخدام الأفنية الداخلية، والعرائش، والمشربيات، وملاقف الهواء، والعناية بأشكال وأحجام النوافذ والفتحات، والحوائط السميكة، والاعتماد على المواد المحلية كالطين والخشب، وجعل المباني متلاصقة ومتقاربة، بالإضافة إلى استغلال وتوظيف العناصر النباتية في التكييف البيئي والتقليل من وطأة الظروف المناخية. إن الفوائد والمزايا البيئية-الاقتصادية التي حققتها في الماضي عمارتنا المحلية هي بحد ذاتها صور وتطبيقات مبكرة لمفهوم العمارة المستدامة الخضراء. لذلك فإن المطلوب الآن هو تبني أفكار ودروس وعبر العمارة التقليدية من منظور بيئي-اقتصادي ومن ثم دراستها وتطويرها وتوظيفها في المباني الحديثة بما يتلائم مع احتياجات العصر والتقدم العلمي والتكنولوجي في أنظمة ومواد البناء. 

كما أن هناك أمثلة عالمية قديمة للعمارة المستدامة الخضراء ومنها على سبيل المثال القصر البلوري أو الكريستال بالاس (Crystal Palace) في مدينة لندن والمبني عام 1851م، وغاليريا فيتوريو إمانويل ميلان الثانية (Milan's Galleria V. Emanuele II) المبني عام 1877م، فقد تم فيهما استخدام مراوح السقف والغرف المبردة بالهواء تحت الأرض لضبط درجة الحرارة الداخلية. 

الممارسة المهنية الخضراء : 

الإستدامة هي واحدة من أهم الاعتبارات التي يتم أخذها بالحسبان عند مزاولة المعماريين والمهندسين للمهنة في الدول الصناعية المتقدمة، وقد أصبح الحديث عن العمارة الخضراء والمباني المستدامة من الأمور المألوفة في الأوساط المهنية الهندسية في الكثير من الدول الصناعية المتقدمة، وكان ذلك متزامناً مع القلق المتزايد بشأن التأثيرات السلبية للبيئة المشيدة على الحالة البيئية لكوكب الأرض، بالإضافة إلى التحديات الاقتصادية المتفاقمة نتيجة لارتفاع تكاليف الطاقة ومواد البناء. ولذلك فقد تبنى المهنيون أنفسهم تجريب مصادر الطاقة البديلة، وتطوير تقنيات خفض استهلاك الطاقة، وتقليل المخلفات والملوثات الصلبة والسائلة والغازية، بالإضافة إلى تطوير مواد وأساليب جديدة للتصميم والتنفيذ والتشغيل والصيانة. يقول المعماري جيمس ستيل في كتابه "العمارة الخضراء": "...الإستدامة تتطلب توظيف المهارات التي يستعملها المعماري بشكل أفضل كالتحليل، المقارنة، التأليف، والاستنتاج وهي تقود إلى الخيارات الجمالية التي لها أساس في الحقيقة بدلاً من الأنماط التشكيلية...". 

لابد من التأكيد على أن مفاهيم وتطبيقات الإستدامة في صناعة البناء ليست ترفاً علمياً وإنما هي أسلوب عملي جديد للممارسة المهنية أثناء التصميم والإشراف. قبل كل شيء يجب أن نثير بعض الأسئلة عن الطرق المتبعة في تصميم وبناء مساكننا ومنشآتنا المعمارية، وما هي القرارات التصميمية التي يتخذها المعماري والمهندس عند بلورة فكرة التصميم واختيار أنظمة ومواد البناء، هذه القرارات التي تتخذ على عجل في أروقة المكاتب الهندسية والاستشارية تبدو ظاهرياً سهلة وروتينية، ولكنها في الحقيقة أصبحت تشكل خطورة كبيرة من حيث أنها تؤثر وبشكل مباشر على مستقبلنا البيئي والصحي والاقتصادي. ومعظم هذا القلق ينتهي إلى استعمال الموارد وأهمها الطاقة التي أصبحت تشكل عبئاً اقتصاديا كبيراً على الأفراد والمجتمعات والحكومات. والطاقة المستهلكة في أنشطة البناء لا تتوقف على عمليات التشغيل التقليدية لأن الطاقة مجسدة في مواد البناء نفسها، في استخراجها من الطبيعة وتصنيعها ونقلها وتركيبها وتجميع الفاقد والتخلص منه، وبعد ذلك تأتي عمليات التشغيل المتواصلة وتصبح الطاقة عبئاً اقتصادياً وبيئياً في نفس الوقت بسبب التلوث الناجم عن غازات البيت الزجاجي والانبعاث الأخرى. ثم هناك خسارة الجمال الطبيعي وتدمير الأنظمة الحيوية واستنزاف الموارد البيئية، وهذه جميعها تتزامن مع عمليات استخراج موارد الطاقة وخامات مواد البناء من الطبيعة. 

الخلاصة 
أن تفعيل تطبيق مفاهيم وممارسات الإستدامة والعمارة الخضراء في صناعة البناء لا يمكن أن يتم إلا عن طريق المعماريين والمهندسين المؤهلين في هذا المجال، وهو ما سيقود إلى إيجاد الحلول الملائمة للمشاكل البيئية والاقتصادية والوظيفية 
إن "العمارة الخضراء" "والمباني المستدامة" ليست ترفاً أكاديمياً، ولا توجهاً نظرياً أو أماني وأحلام لا مكان لها من الواقع، بل إنها تمثل توجهاً تطبيقياً عالمياً وممارسة مهنية واعية بدأت تتشكل ملامحها وأبعادها بشكل كبير في أوساط المعماريين والمهندسين المعنيين بقطاعات البناء في الدول الصناعية المتقدمة. وقد قطعت تلك الدول أشواطاً طويلة في هذا المجال وهناك تزايداً ملحوظاً في الإقبال على هذا التوجه من قبل العامة في ظل الاهتمام المتواصل من قبل المهنيين أنفسهم. فالمعماريون والمهندسون هم بمثابة الأدوات (Tools) الفاعلة التي تستطيع توطين هذه التقنيات وتأصيلها كممارسات مهنية أثناء تصميم مشاريع المباني والإشراف على تنفيذها. وهذا بدوره يتطلب الاهتمام بالتعليم المعماري والهندسي في جامعاتنا بحيث تصبح كليات العمارة والهندسة "حاضنة" لتوجه العمارة الخضراء والمباني المستدامة. 
من المنظور المهني، ومن أجل إيجاد الحلول البيئية والاقتصادية للمشاكل التي يعاني منها قطاع البناء نحن بحاجة ماسة إلى تغيير الأنماط التقليدية المتبعة في تصميم وتنفيذ مبانينا لجعلها أكثر استدامة، وهذا التغيير المطلوب يجب أن يبدأ من العنصر الرئيس في عمليات صناعة البناء وهو المعماري والمهندس المصمم، أما وسائل إحداث هذا التغيير فهي كما أسلفنا تنبع من العملية التعليمية في كليات العمارة والهندسة، وتتواصل أثناء الممارسة من خلال التعليم المستمر والتدريب والتأهيل المهني في هذا المجال.​


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (18 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس / وائل على ذلك الموضوع المهم و المجهود العظيم و نقدر لك أن تجمعها في ملف (Word) أو (PDF) ليسهل الاطلاع عليها

أحمد


----------



## وائل ايراجون (19 أغسطس 2008)

اولا شكرا لمرورك وشكراً لكلامك الجميل .... ثانياً طلبك مجـــــــاب ولتحميل ملف الوورد الخاص التصميم المستدام
والعماره الخضراء ادخل على الرابط ده..... وحمــــل 
http://www.4shared.com/file/59640598/76897d8f/____.html?
وانا تحت امركوا فى اى حاجه تانيه ....تحياتى


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس / وائل و قد تم تحميل الملف

أكرر شكري العميق لك
أحمد


----------



## وائل ايراجون (19 أغسطس 2008)

لا شكر على واجب اخ احمد ...ولو محتاج اى شئ انا تحت الخدمه ...بس انته اطلب ....وتحياتى للجميع


----------



## عاشقه العماره (19 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود راااااااااااااااااائع 
حقيقى جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (20 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك العافية وائل بالتوفيق نشالله


----------



## وائل ايراجون (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عاشقة العماره ..شكرا اخت مهندسه دنيا ... وشكرا على تقديركوا للمجهود .


----------



## کریکار المعمار (20 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع بجد رائع ... بارك الله فیك ...


----------



## وائل ايراجون (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليك اخ كريكار المعمار بس المهم انك تكون قرأت واستفدت بأى معلومه تفيدك


----------



## وائل ايراجون (29 أغسطس 2008)

إِذا جاهرتك ألآلآم فلا تحزن فلرُبما أشتاق ربُك لِسَماعِ صوتُك وأنتَ تدعوه



لا تحزن إذا حجب الله عنك شئ تحبه فأن عطاءه رحمة وحجبه حكمة​
رمضان كريم ....


----------



## المعماري اسامه (29 أغسطس 2008)

موفق وربنا يزيدك علم وابداع


----------



## وائل ايراجون (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً ليك اخ اســـامه


----------



## وائل ايراجون (22 سبتمبر 2008)

اعادة تنشيـــط للموضوع..


----------



## وائل ايراجون (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*العمـــــاره الخضــــراء ...!!!!*

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــــم_​ 
(العمارة الخضراء)
..​ 
1.1 مفهوم العمارة الخضراء :
تعتبر العمارة الخضراء أو المباني و المدن الصديقة للبيئة ,أحد الاتجاهات الحديثة في الفكر المعماري و الذي يهتم بالعلاقة بين المباني و البيئة , و هناك العديد من المفاهيم و التعريـــــــــــــــــفات التي وضعت في هذا المجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال ,​ 
فالمعماري كين يانج Ken Yeang




: يرى أن العمارة الخضراء أو المستديمة يجب أن تقابل احتياجات الحاضر دون إغفال حق الأجيال القادمة لمقابلة احتياجاتـــــــهم أيضا , 
بعض اعماله==>


 


 


 


 


 


 





 


 


 


 




electro-magnetic+tower
وهذا ما ابحث عنه وجارى البحث عن 
معلومات عن هذه الفكره​ 


 
سوف اضع موضوع كــــامل عن جميع اعمل هذا الرجل الفنان
الذى اتحفنى​ 
و ايضاً يرى المعماري وليام ريد William Reed : أن المباني الخضراء ما هي إلا مباني تصمم و تنفذ و تتم إدارتها بأسلوب يضع البيئة في اعتباره , و يرى أيضا أن أحد اهتمامات المباني الخضراء يظهر في تقليل تأثير المبنى على البيئة إلى جانب تقليل تكاليف إنشائه و تشغيله,​ 
أما المعماري ستانلي أبركرومبي Stanley Abercrombie : فيرى أنه توجد علاقة مؤثرة بين المبنى والأرض .
كما أن مدنا كثيرة في الحضارات القديمة خططت مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار الواجهات الجنوبية للمباني , 
إن من أهم ما يمكن أن نستفيده من مبادئ المدينة التقليدية لترشيد الطاقة الكهربائية هو عنايتها بالظل في جميع أجزائها و مكوناتها و نسيجها العمراني , فالظل يعتبر من أهم العوامل المساهمة في توفير الطاقة بنسبة تصل لأكثر من 30 % , بالإضافة لتركه لمسة جمالية في المدن , فالاختلاف بين المساحات المشمسة و المظللة تحدث تباينا يرسم لوحات من الجمال في المدينة نتيجة انكسار الأسطح أو بروزها , 
كما أن وجوده يشجع على المشي و التلاقي و هذا يزرع الألفة و المودة بين فئات و أفراد المجتمع , فوفرة الظل و شيوعه له أثره الاجتماعي الطيب عكس ما تعانيه المدينة اليوم حيث شاع فيها استخدام وسائل المواصلات المختلفة بدلا من المشي​ 
لقد تجاهلت كثير من المباني المعاصرة المناخ و عوامله فهيمنت القشرة الزجاجية على مبانيها و توجهت المساكن إلى الخارج بدل الداخل و انكشفت فتحاتها على أشعة الشمس المباشرة , و الفتحات و المسطحات الزجاجية تعتبر المصدر الرئيسي لنفاذ الحرارة إلى داخل المبنى فالزجاج يزيد من النفاذ الحراري إلى الداخل بمقدار 
يفوق كثيرا النفاذ الذي يحدث خلال الأسطح المعتمة , إن القشرة الزجاجية خاصة في المباني التجارية و المكتبية و المحكمة الإغلاق و التي تعتمد على التكييف و التبريد الميكانيكي تعرض هذه المباني للأشعة المباشرة حيث تتراكم و تتكدس تأثيراتها داخلها مما ينعكس سلبا على الاقتصاد الوطني و القطاع الكهربائي على وجه الخصوص , فالمباني المكتبية و التجارية بقشرتها الزجاجية و المساكن بفتحاتها الزجاجية و المباشرة للشمس يمكن أن تنفذ أكثر من 70 % من الحرارة فلا شك بأن الحد من تسرب حرارة أشعة الشمس المباشرة يعتبر من أهم الطرق لتحقيق الراحة الحرارية في المباني العالية و خاصة التي تحتوي على مسطحات زجاجية كبيرة , و بالتالي فإن محاولة تظليل المباني بواسطة كاسرات الشمس يعتبر من أهم العوامل المساهمة في جودة التصميم المناخي , و لتأمين التظليل المناسب للمبنى يفضل استخدام العناصر النباتية كالأشجار و الشجيرات و المتسلقات دائمة الخضرة في الواجهات الغربية و متساقطة الأوراق في الواجهات الجنوبية , مع مراعاة توظيف أدوات تظليل المبنى ( كاسرات الشمس ) كأداة جمالية معمارية تعطي شخصية مميزة للمبنى , كما يمكن خفض اســـــــــــــــتهلاك الكهــــــــــــــــــرباء باستخــــــــــــدام :​ 
الخلايا الشمسية الكهروضوئية (pv cells ) :
و التي تنتج الكهرباء مباشرة من ضوء الشمس الساقط عليها , بطريقة نظيفة غير ملوثة أو مؤثرة سلبا على البيئة , وغير مزعجة و بدون إشغال أي حيز داخل المبنى , بالإضافة إلى أنها تحتاج إلى القليل من الصيانة , نظرا لأنها لا تحتوي على أجزاء متحركة , كما يمكن تركيبها و استخدامها بدون عوائق , وهي مصنوعة بشكل أساسي من مادة السيلكون ( الرمل) و هي مادة متوفرة على نطاق واسع , ولا يؤدي استخدامها إلى الإضرار بالبيئة , و نظرا لأن الخلايا مجمعة في وحدات فهي سريعة التركيب ,و يمكن زيادة عددها و التمدد فيها بسرعة , وكذلك تولد الوحدات الكهروضوئية الكهرباء في مكان الاستخدام لذلك لا يوجد فقد كبير في الكهرباء نتيجة التوصــــــــيل ,
و تجمع هذه الخلايا تحت طبقة عازلة ( غالبا من الزجاج ) لتكوين لوحة كهروضوئية (pv panel ) للحصول على كمية أكبر من الطاقة ,
هذا و تصنع الخلايا الكهروضوئية بأشكال و ألوان و مواصفات مختلفة لتتناسب مع التطبيقات المختلفة في المباني دون التأثير على طابعها المعماري , فمنها الشفاف و النصف شفاف الذي يسمح بنفاذ الضوء و الذي يستخدم بدل الزجاج العادي في الشبابيك و الواجهات الزجاجية و الإضاءة السماوية , كذلك لها ألوان مختلفة مثل الرمادي و البني و الأسود و الأخضر بالإضافة إلى بعض الألوان المختلطة و المتدرجة , وبعض أنواع الخلايا تكون مرنة قابلة للف و اللي لتتناسب مع الأسطح المنحنية و الدائرية , 
هذا و تستخدم الخلايا الكهروضوئية الضوء المباشر بالإضافة إلى الضوء المشتت و المنعكس من الأسطح المجاورة لتوليد الكهرباء ,حيث يمكنها العمل عندما تكون السماء غائمة , على عكس ما قد يظن البعض من أن هذه الخلايا تعمل فقط عندما تكون الشمس ساطعة و السماء صافية ,
أما خلال فترة الليل عندما تغيب الشمس فإن الخلايا الكهروضوئية تتوقف عن العمل لذلك يمكن تخزين الكهرباء المولدة خلال النهار في بطاريات ليتم استخدامها في ساعات الظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام .
و يمكن تركيب الأنظمة الكهروضوئية في المباني بطرق مختلفة , حيث يمكن تثبيتها على السقف أو على الحوائط الخارجية للمبنى , هذا بالإضافة لإمكانية استخدامها كمادة تشطيب خارجية أو كمظلة للمطر أو ككاسرات لأشعة الشمس 
2 التكيف مع المناخ Adapting With Climate : 
يجب أن يتكيف المبنى مع المناخ و عناصره المختلفة , ففي اللحظة التي ينتهي فيها البناء يصبح جزءا من البيئة , كشجرة أو حجر, و يصبح معرضا لنفس تأثيرات الشمس أو الأمطار أو الرياح كأي شيء آخر متواجد في البيئة , فإذا استطاع المبنى أن يواجه الضغوط و المشكلات المناخية و في نفس الوقت يستعمل جميع الموارد المناخية و الطبيعية المتاحة من أجل تحقيق راحة الإنسان داخل المبنى فيمكن أن يطلق على هذا المبنى بأنه متوازن مناخيا ,
إن مشكلة التحكم المناخي و خلق جو مناسب لحياة الإنسان قديمة قدم الإنسانية نفسها , فقد حرص الإنسان على أن يتضمن بناؤه للمأوى عنصرين رئيسيين هما : الحماية من المناخ , و محاولة إيجاد جو داخلي ملائم لراحته ,
لذا اضطر الناس في المناطق الحارة و الجافة و الدافئة الرطبة إلى استنباط وسائل لتبريد مساكنهم باستخدام مصادر الطاقة و الظواهر الفيزيائية الطبيعيتين , و تبين أن هذه الحلول عموما , أكثر انسجاما مع وظائف جسم الإنسان الفيزيولوجية , من الوسائل الحديثة التي تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية كأجهزة التبريد و تكــــــــــــــييف الهواء ,​ 
ومن هذه المعالجات البيـــــــــــــــئية القديــــــــــــمة نذكر و باختــــــــــــــصار ما يلي :
الفناء الداخلي : يقوم بتخزين الهواء البارد ليلا لمواجهة الحرارة الشديدة نهارا في المناخ الحار الجاف .
الملقف : هو عبارة عن مهوى يعلو عن المبنى وله فتحة مقابلة لاتجاه هبوب الرياح السائدة لاقتناص الهواء المار فوق المبنى والذي يكون عادة أبرد ودفعه إلى داخل المبنى.
النافورة : توضع في وسط الفناء الخاص بالمنزل ويقصد بالنافورة إكساب الفناء المظهر الجمالي وامتزاج الهواء بالماء وترطيبه و من ثم انتقاله إلى الفراغات الداخـــــــــــــــلية.
السلسبيل : عبارة عن لوح رخامي متموج مستوحى من حركة الرياح أو الماء يوضع داخل كوة أو فتحة من الجدار المقابل للإيوان أو موضع الجلوس للسماح للماء أن يتقطر فوق سطحه لتسهيل عملية التبخر وزيادة رطوبة الهواء هناك .
الإيوان: وهو عبارة عن قاعة مسقوفة بثلاثة جدران فقط، ومفتوحة كليا من الجهة الرابعة , وتطل على صحن مكشوف، وقد يتقدمها رواق. وربما اتصلت بِقاعات وغرف متعددة حسب وظيفة البناء الموجودة فيه .
الشخشيخة :وهي تستخدم في تغطية القاعات الرئيسية وتساعد على توفير التهوية والإنارة غير المباشرة للقاعة التي تعلوها كما تعمل مع الملقف على تلطيف درجة حرارة الهواء و ذلك بسحب الهواء الساخن الموجود في أعــــــــــــــــــلى الغرفة .
المشربية : عبارة عن فتحات منخلية شبكية خشبية ذات مقطع دائري تفصل بينها مسافات محددة ومنتظمة بشكل هندسي زخرفي دقيق وبالغ التعقيد و تعمل على ضبط الهواء و الضوء إضافة لتوفيرها الخصوصية .
الأسقف : السقوف المقببة على شكل نصف كرة أو نصف اسطوانة تكون مظللة دائما إلا وقت الظهيرة كما تزيد سرعة الهواء المار فوق سطوحها المنحنية مما يعمل على خفض درجة حرارة هذه السقوف.
التقليل من استخـــــــــدام الموارد الجديـــــــــدة Minimizing New Resources :
هذا المبدأ يحث المصممين على مراعاة التقليل من استخدام الموارد الجديدة في المباني التي يصممونها , كما يدعوهم إلى تصميم المباني و إنشائها بأسلوب يجعلها هي نفسها أو بعض عناصرها- في نهاية العمر الافتراضي لهذه المباني- مصدرا و موردا للمباني الأخرى , فقلة الموارد على مستوى العالم لإنشاء مباني للأجيال القادمة خاصة مع الزيادات السكانية المتوقعة يدعو العاملين في مجال البناء للاهتمام بتطبيق هذا المبدأ بأساليب و أفكار مختلفة و مبتكرة في نفس الوقت, مع مراعاة استخدام مواد البناء و المنتجات التي تؤدي لحفظ تدمير البيئة عالميا , حيث يمكن استخدام الخشب مثلا شريطة ألا يدمر ذلك الغابات , كما تؤخذ في الاعتبار المواد الأخرى على أساس عدم سمية العناصر التي تنتجها مع انعدام أو انخفاض ما ينبعث منها من عناصر أو غازات ضارة , هذا و تعتبر إعادة تدوير المواد و الفضلات و بقايا المباني من أهم الطرق المتبعة للتقليل من استخدام الموارد و المواد الجديدة نظرا لأنها تضم مواد غير نشطة من حيث انعدام التفاعلات الكيميائية الداخلة بها , بالإضافة لاهتمام التصميم المستدام بتوفير فراغ كافي لتنفيذ برامج التخلص من المخلفات الصلبة و إعادة تدوير مخلفات الهدم , كما أن أحد الأساليب الأخرى لتقليل استخدام الموارد الجديدة هو إعادة استعمال الفراغات و المباني لوظائف و أنشــــــــــــطة أخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرى .​ 
4.1.2 احترام الموقع Respect for site :
الهدف الأساسي من هذا المبدأ أن يطأ المبنى الأرض بشكل و أسلوب لا يعمل على إحداث تغييرات جوهرية في معالم الموقع , ومن وجهة نظر مثالية و نموذجية أن المبنى إذا تم إزالته أو تحريكه من موقعه فإن الموقع يعود كسابق حالته قبل أن يتم بناء المبنى ,
و تعتبر قباب و خيام البدو الرحل , أحد أهم الأمثلة المعبرة عن هذا المبدأ , فهذه الخيام يتم نسجها من شعر الأغنام و الإبل ويتم تدعيمها و تثبيتها ببعض الأوتاد الخشبية و الحبال فقط , وعند رحيل البدو إلى أماكن أخرى بحثا عن الكلأ لرعي أغنامهم فنلاحظ عدم حدوث أية تغيرات جوهرية بالموقع و ربما لا يستدل على إقامتهم إلا من بقايا رماد النار التي كانوا يشعلونها لطـــــــهي الطــــــــــــــــعام أو للتدفئة ليلا ,
إن مبدأ احترام الموقع دعوة للمصممين لاستخدام أساليب و أفكار تصميمية يكون من شأنها إحداث أقل تغيرات ممكنة بموقع البناء خاصة في عمليات الحفر أو الردم أو انتزاع بعض الأشجار من أماكنها , ومن أهم الأمثلة المعاصرة في هذا المجال هو ابتكار نظام جديد و متطور لإيواء الحجاج في وادي منى , فلقد أدت المحاولات التصميمية لاستغلال سفوح الجبال لإيواء الحجاج مع المحافظة على البيئة الطبيعية للمشاعر المقدسة و طبوغرافية الموقع إلى ابتكار نوع من المنشآت الهيكلية القابلة للنقل و الانطباق , إن نظام الخيام الهيكلية المنطبقة المتعددة الطوابق ينسجم كليا مع طبيعة موقعه ومع ما يجاوره من منشآت لإيواء الحجاج في وادي منى , كما يحافظ على البيئة التي يقوم المسلمون فيها بتأدية جزء كبير من مناسك​ 


أما سوزان ماكسمان((Susan Maxman فترى أنها العمارة التي تناسب ما يحيط بها وبصورة ما متوافقة مع معيشة الناس ومع جميع القوى المحركة للمجـــــــــــــــــــتمع .​ 
وقد وضع أيان مشارج Ian Macharg)) أن مشكلة الإنسان مع الطبيعة تتجلى في ضرورة إعطاء الطبيعة صفة الاستمرارية بكفاءة كمية المصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدر للحياة .​ 
وفي وجهة نظر البعض فإن العمارة الخضراء هي منظومة عالية الكفاءة تتوافق مع محيطها الحيوي بأقل أضرار جانبية , فهي دعوة إلى التعامل مع البيئة بشكل أفضل يتكامل مع محدداتها , تسد أوجه نقصها أو تصلح عيبها أو تستفيد من ظواهر هذا المحيط البيئي و مصادره , ومن هنا جاء وصف هذه العمارة بأنها (خضراء) مثلها كالنبات الذي يحقق النجاح في مكانه حيث أنه يستفيد استفادة كاملة من المحيط المتواجد فيه للحصول على متطلباته الغذائية , فالنبات كلما ازداد عمرا ازداد طولا فهو لم يخلق مكتملا منذ بدايته حتى يصل إلى مرحلة الاستقرار , ومن هذه الناحية بالذات اقترن اسم العمارة الخضراء بمرادف آخر و هو التصميم المســــــتدام (Sustainable Design)
الفصل الثاني : مبادئ العمارة الخضراء​ 
1.2 مبادئ العمارة الخضراء : 
تتصف المباني والمدن المريضة بثلاث صفات رئيسية:
الأولى : استنزاف في الطاقة والموارد .
الثانية : تلويث البيئة بما يخرج منها من انبعاثات غازية وأدخنة أو فضلات سائلة وصلبة .
الثالثة : التأثير السلبي على صحة مستعملي المباني نتيجة استخدام مواد كيماوية التشطيبات أو ملوثات أخرى مختلفة.
وبناءا على هذه السلبيات قامت مبادئ العمارة الخضراء حاملة أفكار وأطروحات قادرة على التغلب على السلبيات السابقة , ويمكن تفصيل هذه المبادئ فـــــــــــــيما يلي :​ 
1.1.2 الحفاظ على الطاقة conserving energy : 
فالمبنى يجب أن يصمم ويشيد بأسلوب يتم فيه تقليل الاحتياج للوقود الحفري والاعتماد بصورة أكبر على الطاقات الطبيعية , 
و المجتمعات القديمة فهمت وحققت هذا المبدأ في أحيان كثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرة .
فقد تأثرت جميع الشعوب و منذ بدأ الخليقة بالعوامل البيئية عند تصميمها لمبانيها , فنجد أن الإنسان قديما قد تأثر بحركة الشمس في بناء مسكنه كما هو الحال عند سكان البادي من الشمس المنخفضة في الشتاء و تتقي بسهولة الشمس العالية في الصيف , كما هو الحال عند سكان البادية الذين يقومون بتوجيه خيامهم نحو جهة الجنوب حتى تستفيد بقدر المستطاع من الشمس المنخفضة في الشتاء وتتقي بسهولة الشمس العالية في الصــــــــــــــــيف​ 
وعلى ذلك يمكن تعريف العمارة الخضراء من مجمل الآراء السابقة بأنها : عملية تصميم المباني بأسلوب يحترم البيئة مع الأخذ في الاعتبار تقليل استهلاك الطاقة والموارد مع تقليل تأثيرات الإنشاء والاستعمال على البيئة مع تعظيم الانســــــــــــجام مع الطبيعة.​ 
2.1 لمحات في التطور الفكري للعمارة الخضراء : 
إن المدخل الأخضر في العمارة ليس بجديد ، بل يمكن ملاحظته أيضا في مأوي الكائنات الأخرى من الحشرات والطيور والثدييات الصغيرة التي تظهر مهارة فائقة في تصميم بيوتها وتغير مواقعها بما يتلاءم مع حياتها وحياة صغارها فالنمل يبني بيوتا تتوافر داخلها الرطوبة والدفء ، وهو يستخدم في سبيل ذلك مادة بناء خاصة يتخيرها من الطين الرديء الموصل للحرارة، 
والأرانب البرية تختار فتحات ومداخل بيوتها كلها إلى الجنوب لكي تتلقى أكبر قسط ممكن من الإشعاع الشمسي المباشر.​ 
ولو تأملنا بيوت النحل والشكل المسدس للخلايا , لوجدناه الشكل الوحيد من بين الأشكال المضلعة والذي إذا جمع كل واحد منها إلى مثله لن يحدث بينهم مسافات خالية . وبذالك يعطينا النحل درساً في كيفية إقامة اكبر عدد من الخلايا أو البيوت في أقل مساحة متاحة .
إن هذه الكائنات تعطي للإنسان دروسا في العمارة الخضراء , وفي خلال تاريخ الإنسان مع العمارة والمباني نجد أمثلة واضحة لاحترامه لبيئته والتجــــــــــــــــــــــــانس معها .​ 
ففي مصر الفرعونية تم توجيه مداخل للمعابد بحيث تصل أشعة الشمس إلى داخل قدس الأقداس في شروقه يوما في السنة يطلق عليه يوم مولد المعـــــــــــــــــــــبد .
أما اليونانيون القدماء فقد شيدوا معظم مبانيهم بمواجهة الشرق مع وجود فتحات كبيرة تجاه الجنوب .. و هذا الأسلوب في التشييد يسمح بالحصول على أكبر قدر من الأشعة الشمسية في الشتاء عندما تنخفض الشمس في السماء ,
وفي العالم الجديد و بأمريكا الشمالية , فإن مدينة بابلو بونيتو Pueblo Bonito و التي يطلق عليها الآن (نيو مكسيكو) كانت مخططة على شكل شبه دائري على هيئة مدرجات موجهة بأسلوب يراعي زوايا الشمس في الصيف و الشتاء , كما أن الحوائط السميكة من الطوب اللبن تمتص الحرارة و الأشعة الشمسية أثناء النهار و تشعها أثناء إلى الهواء أثناء الليل مما يجعل المكان ذو حرارة معتدلة طوال اليوم , بينما أن الأسقف المصنوعة من القش و الطين تعمل كعازل ضد حرارة الشمس في الصـــــــــــــــــــيف ,​ 
ولكن و فيما يبدو فإن الثورة الصناعية فد غيرت من فكر الإنسان و أنسته التجارب و الخبرات التي اكتسبها عبر الآلاف من السنين في مراحل تطوره المختلفة , و بدأت الآلة تغير من الفكر الإنساني , و فقد مسكن الإنسان ارتباطه مع البيئة و الطــــــبيعة ,
وفي الأعوام التي سبقت الحرب العالمية الأولى ظهر عدد من الفنانين الباحثين عن طرق خاصة تسمح بتحقيق التكامل بين الفن و الصناعة , و كان أحدهم المعماري و المصمم الألماني ( بيتر بهرنز ) الذي كان مؤيدا لمبدأ أن القضية الأساسية في العمارة هي الحل الوظائفي و ليس الجري وراء التأثير البصري , و قد تلقى دروسه الكثيرون من أساتذة المدرسة (الوظيفية) من أمثال والتر جريبيوس و لوكوربوزييه و ميس فان ديروه و الذين مثلوا هم و آخرون الاتجاه الجديد في عمارة القرن العشرين و الذي يدعوا إلى تدمير الطرز المعمارية الكلاسيكية الميتة من وجهة نظرهم , و الدعوة إلى اتجاه جديد يمثل طرازا دوليا له مفردات جديدة تتمثل في الأسقف الأفقية و الأسطح المستوية و استخدام مواد جديدة كالخرسانة المسلحة و الحديد و الألواح الزجاجية دون النظر للاعتبارات البيئية و العمارة المحلية الخاصة بكل منطقة ,
و بالرغم من انتشار هذا الطراز الدولي للعمارة في مختلف دول العالم , حيث بدأت الأبراج العالية و ناطحات السحاب تأخذ مكان المباني المنخفضة و الفيلات الأنيقة ذات الحدائق الجميلة , فلقد ظهرت اتجاهات أخرى تعارض بقوة فكرة الوظيفية و كان من أشهر معارضي هذا الاتجاه المعماري الأمريكي (فرانك لويد رايت) رائد مدرسة (العمارة العضوية) حيث كان مبدأه لا ينحصر فقط في تجانس التصميم مع الطبيعة , ولكن أن يكون التصميم ككل عضوي مثل الكائن الحي ,
كما ظهر بعض المعماريين في مناطق مختلفة خاصة بالدول و المناطق ذات الحضارات و التراث المعماري العريق يدعون لاحترام الطابع المحلي لعمارة كل منطقة , و كان من أبرزهم شيخ المعماريين المصريين الأستاذ حسن فتحي , حيث اشتهر باستخدام مواد محلية كالحجر و الطين و كذلك استخدام الأساليب التقليدية في البناء من استخدام الحوائط الحاملة و تسقيف المباني بالقباب و الأقبية .​ 
وفي الستينات من القرن العشرين بدأت بقوة المناداة بحماية البيئة و الطبيعة , كما بدأ الاهتمام يتزايد بفكرة المنزل الصحي و بدراسة تأثير الملوثات و السموم على صحة الأشخاص داخل المباني ,
وفي التسعينيات بدأ تزايد اهتمام الحكومات بقضايا البيئة بصفة عامة وبفكرة العمارة الخضراء بصفة خاصة حتى أصبح التحدي على مستوى العالم من أجل تحقيق هدف بسيط وهام ألا وهو خلق منزل صحي وآمن لبني البشر .
__________________​ 
وارى البحـــث عن ما هو افضــــل:20:
..
تحيـــاتى للجميع
:56:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ده موقع للافاده
http://www.geotectura.com/New/geotectura.htm


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (23 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## روعه (23 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع مهم ومفيد
شكرا اخي


----------



## هندسة بانيقيا (23 سبتمبر 2008)

نسال الله التوفيق على هذا المجهود


----------



## وائل ايراجون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكـــــ,ـ,ـ,,ـ,ـ,ـ,ـ,ـ,ـ,ـ,ـ,ــــراً
للجميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

.................up


----------



## رشا (9 فبراير 2009)

عنجد جهد متميز شكرا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (9 فبراير 2009)

لا شكر على واجب اخت رشا 
المهم لو حد عنده اى حاجه عن العماره الذكيه او الخضراء 
او اى شئ يفيد الموضوع والناس
يا ريت ميتأخرش علينا


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (10 فبراير 2009)

ممتاز و رائع و نامل المزيد


----------



## enghend (8 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على افادتك لنا 
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سيندريلا (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر علي الجهد الرائع بس طلب لو سمحت الرابط الاول الذي يخص بحث العمارة الذكية توقف عن العمل ارجو اعادة رفع البحث لاهميته ولاني بحاجة شديدة له ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hermione (21 يناير 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله مجهودك رائع


----------



## toda (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ربنا يعيطكم العافية:15:


----------



## hanaa22 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## ab_ab2010 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## soft rain (9 يناير 2011)

عنجد موضوع مميز ومعلومات كتير مهمة ..... الله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود العظيم ....


----------



## shagrath13 (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل و الذي تنبع اهميته بالدرجة الأولي مع أهمية العمارة الخضراء و الذكية في عصرنا الآن و ضرورتها الكبيرة لنحافظ على كوكبنا من الهلاك في بحر التلوث بمختلف أنواعه ..مشكور على المحهود المبذول و أتمنى كل جديد منك


----------



## أشرف السعيد (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس/ وائل
نسأل الله أن ينفع بعلمك
م/أشرف السعيد


----------



## نسمة خريف (1 مارس 2011)

نشكر جهودك المبذولة لهذا الموضوع


----------



## paco de lucia (4 مارس 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية عالمعلومات


----------



## safety113 (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك
والرجاء من الادارة ضغط الصور ان امكن
بورك بكم ولكم


----------



## sosbnsos (14 مايو 2011)

ياريتك يا استاذي تعيد رفع الروابط لانهم غير موجودين 

وياريت اذا لديك اي شي جديد فلا تبخل علينا به
رحم الله والديك


----------



## رواء طارق (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وتشكرا على المجهود المبذول
تحياتي


----------



## sosbnsos (15 مايو 2011)

ياشباب الي عنده الرابط او اي معلومات جديده يخبرنه

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## alawsey (25 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز ممنون منك على المعلومات القيمة واني داعد بحث الماجستير الخاص بيا على موضوع الابنية الذكية يارب يوفقك ويخليك لان افدتني وياريت اذا عندك اكثر بعد عن اي معلومه تخص هلموضوع المتعلق بالابنية الذكية اكون ممنون منك وشاكر الك .. تحياتي


----------

